# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  90 day cutting diet and full progress report

## milky01623

Hi guys hope your all well???
Well below is what I intend to do over the next 90 days with continual update reports 
I've decided on 90 days to begin with as I need to drop to around 15% bf from around 25-27%bf as I want to cycle early next year ,cos I'm fed up of seeing guys on holiday that are obviously juicing but just look like they are carrying too much water and fat lol 
Not really I want to cycle for me 
Here are my stats

Age 41
H 5'10"
W 95.4kg
Bf circa 27%
Tdee 2618 cals

Meal 1 breakfast shake 2:1 pro oats
Cals 460 55p 37c 10f

Meal 2 2 boiled eggs 100g chicken 40g weetabix
Cals 435 47p 29c 12f

Meal 3 100g chicken banana 2 fish oils 
Cals 275 29p 27c 0f

Meal 4 250g cottage cheese
Cals 152 27p 10c 0f

Meal 5 100g beef steak sweet pot spinach
Cals 328 34p 30c 8f

Meal 6 casein
Cals 222 47p 6c 4f

Totals. Cals 1872
Pro. 249
Carb 130
Fat. 31

That's my diet for now some variations may occur but macros etc will be around the same

WORKOUT
I can only do full on lifting on Saturday and Sunday so what I'm intending to do is 1 set of everything but at max weight and 25 reps
Eg bench press 90 kilo for 25 reps
Incline press 70 kilo 25 reps 
And so on I'm sure you get the idea I'll also combine this with a lot off cardio
Whilst at work I'll be utilising a 12kg kettle bell and also going for runs for about 30-45mins

Well there you have it please feel free to give me feed back and please please please kick my erse when I need it 
Thanks for reading and your input milky

----------


## milky01623

Well day one nearly over and I can report that all macros have been hit

Monday is a rest day for me as I have to be up at 3am for work and I've only just finished and tbh I'm shatterd 
Tomorrow kettle bell day

----------


## Back In Black

Can you double check your calculations and confirm? I have your carbs at 139 and your pro way lower than the total listed?

----------


## Back In Black

And I'd rather see your lifting days to be heavy lifting days, reps 6-10, except legs which can be 15 reps or so.

----------


## milky01623

I've had a quick check and your right I'll re do it at the weekend
Day 2 
I'm ill usure if it's the change in diet after my hols but everything I eat is coming out as water at a very alarming rate and I feel drained so unfortunately I've Mossad 2 meals so far but I'm gonna try a shake later

----------


## Back In Black

> I've had a quick check and your right I'll re do it at the weekend
> Day 2
> I'm ill usure if it's the change in diet after my hols but everything I eat is coming out as water at a very alarming rate and I feel drained so unfortunately I've Mossad 2 meals so far but I'm gonna try a shake later


Well, at least you are guaranteed to lose weight that way!!!!!

----------


## milky01623

> Well, at least you are guaranteed to lose weight that way!!!!!


Yeah but I would like to feel better lol
Would 1 set of 25 reps at absolute max weight not be as effective as 6 to 10 and 3 sets

----------


## Back In Black

If you're only bothered about muscular 'endurance' then 25 reps is GI e but you'd need more than 1 set. If you are more interested in gaining, then somewhere between 6-12 reps is where you want robe, again, for sets!

----------


## milky01623

> If you're only bothered about muscular 'endurance' then 25 reps is GI e but you'd need more than 1 set. If you are more interested in gaining, then somewhere between 6-12 reps is where you want robe, again, for sets!


I only suggested that 1 set at max as I read somewhere that would maintain muscle whilst cutting but having said that I'd rather grow whilst on diet 
What would you suggest ?

----------


## Back In Black

> I only suggested that 1 set at max as I read somewhere that would maintain muscle whilst cutting but having said that I'd rather grow whilst on diet
> What would you suggest ?


I'll send you something over soon. How long will your workouts be?

----------


## milky01623

> I'll send you something over soon. How long will your workouts be?


I'm aiming for around 90 mins ed but this will probably grow as it will include cardio

----------


## milky01623

Good news!!!!!!! 
Feeling better this morn and have had meal 1 hopefully I'll b able to swing my bell later :-)

----------


## Back In Black

Ok bud, I will send you something over soon. Hopefully you are starting to feel a little more 'solid'!?

----------


## milky01623

Day 3 nearly over and I don't feel well enough to swing my bell (my tummy still feels dodgy)
I've managed to eat all my meals thus far and meet my goals for the day
CAN ANYONE HELP????????
My last meal consists of ground beef and sweet potato,I eat this anywhere between 8 & 10pm is this a good idea eatin a complex carb so late as I normally goto bed at 11 and also have a casein before I sleep

----------


## Back In Black

If it fits your macro's it's fine. But, if you are eating red meat in the evening that's a slow enough digesting protein to not worry about the casein after.

----------


## Back In Black

Did you get any Imodium?

----------


## milky01623

> Did you get any Imodium?


No but I think I'll source some tomorrow lol 
I really need a good workout this weekend to kickstart everything and a dodgy gut isn't going to help
Have you had any thoughts on a workout?

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey milky hope u get to feeln better dude! u have a good guy helpn u out. SteM also helped me get to where im at currently! stick with it man and u will get to where u wanna be.. possibly better than u think. thats what happened to me.. the key is consistency!

----------


## milky01623

> hey milky hope u get to feeln better dude! u have a good guy helpn u out. SteM also helped me get to where im at currently! stick with it man and u will get to where u wanna be.. possibly better than u think. thats what happened to me.. the key is consistency!


Hopefully I'm on the road to recovery lol
Thanks for the kind words of encouragement steM really is helping in more ways than 1 I've not had a drink of beer since Friday so that alone for me is a good start and like I say it's you guys who inspire me thanks

----------


## eightythree

How are your energy levels at that cal intake?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Hopefully I'm on the road to recovery lol
> Thanks for the kind words of encouragement steM really is helping in more ways than 1 I've not had a drink of beer since Friday so that alone for me is a good start and like I say it's you guys who inspire me thanks


good deal dude! fortunately for myself i havent had a beer in 4 years! which has helped me in more ways than 1 myself! when i first met SteM i weighed 213lbs and was 22%bf and never dreamed id be in the shape im in now. im also cutting at the moment so feel free to drop by my thread too. i need all the help i can get as well LOL. this no carb thing 4 days out of 7 can be tuff.. 

judging by ur use of the english language im wondering if ur also from england or thereabout???

----------


## milky01623

> good deal dude! fortunately for myself i havent had a beer in 4 years! which has helped me in more ways than 1 myself! when i first met SteM i weighed 213lbs and was 22%bf and never dreamed id be in the shape im in now. im also cutting at the moment so feel free to drop by my thread too. i need all the help i can get as well LOL. this no carb thing 4 days out of 7 can be tuff..
> 
> judging by ur use of the english language im wondering if ur also from england or thereabout???


Yeah you got me 405 I'm from England in fact not to far from where stem is re locating to to open his new business 
Im currently 205 lbs and about 27% bf I think but I'm getting calipers done this weekend so the truth will b out lol
Feeling better this morning but still not 100% had meal 1
And all is good so fingers crossed
I'll drop by your thread and jump in to give some support thanx dude

----------


## milky01623

> How are your energy levels at that cal intake?


Low at the moment but it is only week 1 so I'm sure my body will adapt

----------


## milky01623

I think I'm over the worst meal 2 in and no tummy cramps oh and it feels safe to break wind......

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey milky my mom (little mummy) is from sussex!

----------


## milky01623

> hey milky my mom (little mummy) is from sussex!


Cool whereabouts Sussex is a large county I live in Nottingham (robin hood country)

----------


## --->>405<<---

Ill investigate. Of course she is technically my grandmother but raised me so i think of her as my mom. She moved here in 1948!!!

----------


## milky01623

> Ill investigate. Of course she is technically my grandmother but raised me so i think of her as my mom. She moved here in 1948!!!


Hey my grandma more or less brought me up as my parents ran a pub until I was 25 
My tummy is getting choppy again I think a visit to the quacks is on the cards

----------


## milky01623

Yippee managed a 20 min swing with my kettle bell just about to eat meal 5 and watch a movie 
Oh and nearly forgot almost a week and alcohol free

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ good work with no alcohol!

umm.. "a visit to the quacks?"  :Wink:  u and stem with that british lingo! LOL

----------


## wolves42

Looks good man I'm trying to find different foods and meals I can add into my diet as well!

----------


## milky01623

> ^^ good work with no alcohol!
> 
> umm.. "a visit to the quacks?"  u and stem with that british lingo! LOL


"quacks" the doctors or to b more precise the local gp

Yeah I feel great with no alcohol and sleeping loads better than I thought I would 
Just got some immodium things in that region aren't getting any better

----------


## milky01623

Hi guys below is my day 2 of workout I put this together with some pointers from a good source see what you think
Cheers

Chest
Smiths bench flat
Set 1- rep - 10 warm up
8
6 max and above
(all exercises will follow the above protocol)

Incline press

Cable flys
SHOULDERS

Kneeling rear delts

Seated shoulder press

TRICEPS

Tricep press

Single arm cable 

Dips to fail 1 set

Then CARDIO

That's day 2 what do ya think?
Day 1 will be quads hams and back but not done that yet 
Please critique

----------


## milky01623

Anyone with feedback pls

----------


## --->>405<<---

im not a fan at all of the smith for bench! IMO u should go free weight and if a spotter is the prob switch to dumbells!

shoulders look good to me

tris i like 1hand pushdowns too and close grip bench! i also like 2 hand pushdowns with ropes..

----------


## Back In Black

You should be 3 working sets after warm ups!

----------


## milky01623

> im not a fan at all of the smith for bench! IMO u should go free weight and if a spotter is the prob switch to dumbells!
> 
> shoulders look good to me
> 
> tris i like 1hand pushdowns too and close grip bench! i also like 2 hand pushdowns with ropes..


Thanks for the input it's not a spotter it's that the biggest free weight is only 45kg about 95lbs
So if I'm pressing 90kg on a smiths what sort off weight do I need for db's 

Tris that's how I do mine but instead of rope I use my own v bar that pivots to keep inline push

----------


## milky01623

> You should be 3 working sets after warm ups!


I see what u mean so I should do 
10-8-8-6
Light work work max

----------


## Back In Black

Warm up
Warm up
Maybe another warm up
Failure
Failure
Failure

----------


## milky01623

> Warm up
> Warm up
> Maybe another warm up
> Failure
> Failure
> Failure


So do 3x warm ups say 10reps each then max weight to fail
I'm thinking maybe just 2 exercises per body part as suggested otherwise I'll not fit my cardio in
Thought I could do more in 90 mins but I'm defiantly wrong maybe later lol
Dang your always right Mr Miyagi

----------


## Back In Black

Not always mate, but that's a good start for you. What gym do you train at? Might have to come over for a session when I get moved!

----------


## milky01623

> Not always mate, but that's a good start for you. What gym do you train at? Might have to come over for a session when I get moved!


Man that would be awesome I goto everyone active at Sutton,it's like a council funded place but it's cheap,new,and the equipment is pretty up to date
When do you move? And what gym do train at now is like bannatynes?

----------


## milky01623

I've just re read my last post 
I sound like an over excited kid pmsl

----------


## Back In Black

Bannatynes? I used to work for one of his gyms and he's a proper tight cvnt!

I train at an independent gym. 4 power racks. 8 Olympic bars plus various other style bars (hex,trap, cambered). Loads of plates, benches and run by 2 brothers who have won British, European and world (drug free) powerlifting championships. Not looking forward to funding an equivalent but Liberty's in Nottingham looks favourite at the minute.

Moving 3rd August!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> So do 3x warm ups say 10reps each then max weight to fail
> I'm thinking maybe just 2 exercises per body part as suggested otherwise I'll not fit my cardio in
> Thought I could do more in 90 mins but I'm defiantly wrong maybe later lol
> *Dang your always right Mr Miyagi*


he sounds like pap doesnt he stem?  :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

I've just had a really insane workout and feel alive!!!!!!
I'll post details later
I got my bf done with calipers over 4 points and the result was 20% 
I'll also post details later 
Oh nearly forgot start weight 95.4
Today's weight 93.5 2kg loss in 1 week
Happy days

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work milky keep it going dude! that 2kg drop per week should hopefully taper off to 1kg per week. dont wanna lose much more than that really!

----------


## milky01623

> good work milky keep it going dude! that 2kg drop per week should hopefully taper off to 1kg per week. dont wanna lose much more than that really!


Man im proper stoked its just the start I needed
I'll post the workout later as the sun is shining and I'm out with the family
But thanks man

----------


## milky01623

Hi everyone hope your all well as promised my workout from today

BACK

Straight arm press 3 x 12 reps
Wide pull down 3 x 10 reps warm ups 2 x 8 reps working (max weight poss)
Base pulley 3 x 10 reps warm up 2 x 8 working
Rope pull 4 sets :- this is a new exercise devised by a personal trainer at my gym whom I use


HAMS 

Curls 2 x 10 reps at a doable weight load


QUADS

Leg curls 2 x 10 reps at a doable load
Single leg press 2 x 10 reps on each side at a doable load

CARDIO 

30 mins on Amt machine 
15 mins incline treadmill 

My bf calliper measurements 
Bicep 6
Tricep 7.5
Back 21
Waist 10.5
Total 35 Age 41 overall bf% 19.7

I'm still buzzin can't wait for tomorrow and STILL NO ALCOHOL

----------


## milky01623

Attachment 124749

This is me thought I'd post this now then I'll see where I am at the end

----------


## milky01623

Another killer workout
I am soooooo buzzin

----------


## milky01623

Good morning all
Yesterday was a milestone in achievement for me the sun was out I was at a BBQ with beer and all I had was a piece of steak and a glass of diet pepsi with a shed load of salad
Its Monday and just had meal 2. 2:1 potion and oats

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work makn it thru yesterday considering im sure yall were partying due to the 1-2 punch of Le Tour de France!

old wiggins and froome got it done! and the manx missile finished it off! a great day of cycling!

personally im a schleck fan but since he was not in the tour this yr im glad it workd out like it did! i hope to watch cavendish cross the finish on the champs elysees in first place next yr to make it 5 in a row IN PERSON!  :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

Yeah it was nice to see wiggins win but tbh I don't really have "A" sport I kinda follow all things but must admit le tour and rowing of any sort seem to b the most demanding lol
Any way back to today I feeling a little tired and my back and legs are aching somewhat from the workouts over the weekend so i must b doing something right!!!!!!!
All macros hit so far so I'm going for a nice walk in the sun

----------


## milky01623

Tuesday day 8
Meal 1 done
Maybe swing my bell later nothing new to tell apart from its sunny here in the uk
I have only 1 ? Should I take caffienne and green tea will they help and if so what doseages 
Thanx milkmiester

----------


## Back In Black

You see what no booze does to results? Keep clean man!

Caffeine and green tea are ok. They'll not really provide amazingly noticeable results until after you've been taking them for a long time. But they are cheap and I'd rather spend my money on them than Creatine or a pre workout formula.

----------


## milky01623

Day 8 and alls good I've got a ? Should I take caffienne and green tea will it help me and if so what doseages etc

----------


## milky01623

> You see what no booze does to results? Keep clean man!
> 
> Caffeine and green tea are ok. They'll not really provide amazingly noticeable results until after you've been taking them for a long time. But they are cheap and I'd rather spend my money on them than Creatine or a pre workout formula.


Cool so how and when should I take them? 
What d'ya think of me bf? I didn't think anything was happening

----------


## Back In Black

I take them about 30 mins before a cardio workout. 200mg caffeine and 1000mg green tea. I need to get to my PC to see your pics. What method gave you 20%?

----------


## milky01623

> I take them about 30 mins before a cardio workout. 200mg caffeine and 1000mg green tea. I need to get to my PC to see your pics. What method gave you 20%?


I don't know what's its called but the personal trainer did it with cream coloured calipers and an instruction book he took 4 measurement as per the required places then cross referenced it in the charts provided
Blooming eck I've just got some gaspari super pump max pwo drink can I take I daily as as therm?

----------


## Back In Black

It's a caliper test. Ideally it should be over 9 sites not 4. From my phone I would say you aren't as low as 20%. Calipers over 20% aren't a great way of measuring. Having said that, your bodyfat will protect your lbm so any weight you do lose will be almost 100% fat!

----------


## milky01623

> It's a caliper test. Ideally it should be over 9 sites not 4. From my phone I would say you aren't as low as 20%. Calipers over 20% aren't a great way of measuring. Having said that, your bodyfat will protect your lbm so any weight you do lose will be almost 100% fat!


Tbh I'm kinda with you on the bf I think prob between 20-25% but the guy who did it isn't really that bothered about bf% he's more of a cardio man haha having said that I can use the measurement as a comparative for next time in a month 
Can I use caffienne etc every day?

----------


## Back In Black

You can use caffeine every day yes. Wouldn't bother taking it with your pre workout supp as it prob already has some in it. Even if it doesn't im guessing it has arginine in it and the 2 counteract each other to a degree.

----------


## milky01623

> You can use caffeine every day yes. Wouldn't bother taking it with your pre workout supp as it prob already has some in it. Even if it doesn't im guessing it has arginine in it and the 2 counteract each other to a degree.


What about the green tea should I use that too?

----------


## --->>405<<---

morning milky! (of course its afternoon for u  :Wink: )

----------


## milky01623

> morning milky! (of course its afternoon for u )


Orate r kid (a bit off northern England banter for you there) how r u hulkster

----------


## --->>405<<---

> *Orate r kid* (a bit off northern England banter for you there) how r u hulkster


LOL im good man.. a bit tired even though i got 8 hrs sleep last nite. dang depletion wkouts take it out of u! 

interesting banter! what does it mean? LOL..

----------


## milky01623

> LOL im good man.. a bit tired even though i got 8 hrs sleep last nite. dang depletion wkouts take it out of u!
> 
> interesting banter! what does it mean? LOL..


It means hiya buddy how are you 
8 hrs wow i got about 5 due to the heat in my truck

----------


## --->>405<<---

yeh 5-6.5hrs is what i usually get but the first part of the week being depletion + no carbs + 0430cardio = me trying to go to bed early.. really trying cuz 0430 comes early and i dont wanna lay in bed when i should be doing cardio!

went to bed last nite at 20:30 while my wife and daughter stayed up. (that seems to be the case a lot). maybe im just getting old!  :Wink: 

my TRT doc has me on melatonin and that stuff works well. plus i never had probs falling asleep anyways

----------


## Back In Black

> What about the green tea should I use that too?


Yup!

----------


## milky01623

> Yup!


Dude I may need help to find a new gym near me as they don't have enough free weight :-(

----------


## milky01623

Day 9 all is good swung my bell for half an hour last night then took a shower using 2 2lt bottles of water (how the other half live lol)
Everything is going good and I still haven't had any alcohol I think maybe I've cracked the habit

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Day 9 all is good swung my bell for half an hour last night then* took a shower using 2 2lt bottles of water* (how the other half live lol)
> Everything is going good and I still haven't had any alcohol I think maybe I've cracked the habit


gotta hear an explanation of this  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

> gotta hear an explanation of this


Dude because I drive a truck I have no shower facilities so I use a 2 litre bottle with the bottom cut off and ive made small holes in the cap using a piece of string through the bottom I can hang it up on the side off the truck fill it with water and bingo a make do shower not ideal but it works

----------


## --->>405<<---

ok cool! i didnt know u drove a truck! long haul driver? or do u stay relatively close to home?

----------


## milky01623

> ok cool! i didnt know u drove a truck! long haul driver? or do u stay relatively close to home?


Ok technically in the ok I'm known as a tramper (stay away from home mon - fri) so I'm classed as long haul but obviously it's nothing compared to a long haul driver in the states although I did did Europe for about 4 years which is how I gained most if not all of my fat.....
I think I'm gonna re do my diet this weekend as things start to go off by Wednesday :-( any ideas for longer lasting protein sources

----------


## --->>405<<---

what do u mean things "start to go off?" by wednesday? isnt ur current diet sorted out by stem?

----------


## Back In Black

I think he means in his truck fridge. Not perhaps as cool/efficient as ones at home! 

Milky, it may be that you need to buy some pre cooked meat from a supermarket mid week to re stock your fridge.

----------


## milky01623

Yeah I think ur right mr miyagi 
Nah hulkstef my diet is spot on thanks to the input and feed back I was just lookin for a protein source with a good shelf life as everything is cooked on Sunday but as steM says my fridge isn't as effiencient so stuff like chicken etc goes off

----------


## --->>405<<---

gotcha! that british lingo messes me up every time!

----------


## milky01623

> gotcha! that british lingo messes me up every time!


Dude I live here and it still gets me

----------


## --->>405<<---

LOL now thats funny!

----------


## milky01623

Good morning all good news a 45 min jog last night and still no alcohol
Breakfast shake done and ready for action
Didn't sleep to well last nite maybe try zma tonight

----------


## milky01623

Well I did as stem suggested and refilled my fridge at the supermarket 
Talk about temptation!!!!!!!!
Every aisle chocolate or sweets at the entrance the smell off fresh baked bread 
Stayed strong tho just chicken turkey and salad then got back to the truck and realised no carbs :-(

----------


## Back In Black

It's a good plan mate. All those goodies are always on offer too. I used to work in a supermarket, it was always the smell of the bakery that got me!

----------


## milky01623

> It's a good plan mate. All those goodies are always on offer too. I used to work in a supermarket, it was always the smell of the bakery that got me!


Dude tell me about it lol my mouth was watering.... I'm just on me way to Washington anyone u need me to say hello to?
I love summer the eye candy is marvellous

----------


## Back In Black

Mate up north, the girls wear nowt in winter either. Only difference in winter is the corned beef legs! Wave at me mam as you go past Darlington!

----------


## milky01623

> Mate up north, the girls wear nowt in winter either. Only difference in winter is the corned beef legs! Wave at me mam as you go past Darlington!


Omg that's where I'm overnighting near magnet kitchens place is it John st?
I know what you mean about the legs ;-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

I TELL U SOMETHING FUNNY MILKY here in the US truck drivers typically are "rednecks".. its funny to think of u as a truck driver with ur english accent and all. do u know what a redneck is milky? LOL

----------


## milky01623

> I TELL U SOMETHING FUNNY MILKY here in the US truck drivers typically are "rednecks".. its funny to think of u as a truck driver with ur english accent and all. do u know what a redneck is milky? LOL


I have absolutely no idea what a redneck is lol
But just to put u at ease i'm not a typical English one either pmsl

----------


## Back In Black

> I have absolutely no idea what a redneck is lol
> But just to put u at ease i'm not a typical English one either pmsl


Mate, you need to watch Deliverance!

My mam lives in a village just outside Darlo. My mate used to work at magnet til he moved to Ilkeston!

----------


## milky01623

> Mate, you need to watch Deliverance!
> 
> My mam lives in a village just outside Darlo. My mate used to work at magnet til he moved to Ilkeston!


I bet your mate thinks it is deliverance at Ilkeston

----------


## --->>405<<---

SteM thats hilarious man! LOL

i must say a redneck is difft than deliverance. they were mountain men. a redneck typically (and this is very stereotypical but since im white and from the south i believe i have the right to comment here  :Wink: )

lives in a trailer park, likes country music, drives an old pick up truck, wears shirts with sleeves cut off, likes to watch wrestling and believes its real (calls it rasslin'), says the word "Bo" often when addressing you, drinks a lot of beer, is often simple-minded in his thinking, doesnt have a very good education, drives a truck (18 wheeler), likes to fish and hunt, is usually racist (especially toward black people), wears rustler and wrangler jeans, and is a Nascar fan... im sure i left some stuff out but this will give u a general idea..

----------


## Back In Black

Like folks from the The Dukes Of Hazard then? What are the folk from Deliverance referred to as?

----------


## rmadd

Inbreds. That's some messed up shit there

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Like folks from the The Dukes Of Hazard then? What are the folk from Deliverance referred to as?


yeh theyre kind of a 70s version of a redneck yes  :Smilie:  

rmadd is correct theyre mountain men inbred kinda guys from deliverance. u dont see them a lot they stay in the mountains. 

a good example of a redneck is "Larry the Cable Guy" google him! also Jeff Foxworthy has some good stand-up comedy called "u might be a redneck" google that its funny!

----------


## --->>405<<---

my point in all this is thats typically what u think of when u think truck driver in the US which is funny when i see u and milky dialogue  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

I've seen the Foxworthy comedy skit a while ago. We have nothing equivalent over here. And I don't wanna upset Milky by suggesting what I think a typical truck driver is :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

Lol...

----------


## milky01623

> I've seen the Foxworthy comedy skit a while ago. We have nothing equivalent over here. And I don't wanna upset Milky by suggesting what I think a typical truck driver is


Crack on son tell me lol mate the one thing any of the guys on here could do is upset me especially not u

----------


## --->>405<<---

i gotta say im a bit curious myself!  :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

> Crack on son tell me lol mate the one thing any of the guys on here could do is upset me especially not u


That was meant to read could not do bloody iPhone lol
Anyway found a gym near by and just done 20 mins x trainer and 10 mins on treadmill at fat burning mode
So come stem tell us haha

----------


## Back In Black

Erm, well- overweight, unhealthy, random tattoo's, smokers.

Although I know some that aren't like that.

It's all a bit stereotypical-like every trades person that I ever make a cup of tea for has 2 sugars!

Milky, are all your tattoo's spelt correctly :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Erm, well- overweight, unhealthy, random tattoo's, smokers.
> 
> Although I know some that aren't like that.
> 
> It's all a bit stereotypical-like *every trades person that I ever make a cup of tea for has 2 sugars!*
> 
> Milky, are all your tattoo's spelt correctly


i dont drink hot tea but whats wrong with 2 sugars? 

also (and more importantly) have yall ever had sweet iced tea? if not u HAVE to try it for my sake. ill tell u how to make it. its a Southern US thang. WITH LEMON!

----------


## milky01623

> Erm, well- overweight, unhealthy, random tattoo's, smokers.
> 
> Although I know some that aren't like that.
> 
> It's all a bit stereotypical-like every trades person that I ever make a cup of tea for has 2 sugars!
> 
> Milky, are all your tattoo's spelt correctly


Yes theyre all spelt correctly and not random actually that was me a year ago pmsl but the things you've missed out are 
Lager drinking and doner kebab eating oh and nearly forgot the full English breakfast swimming in oil and very rarely showers lol
But when I attend your business opening you'll see that I am not a typical driver 
Oops nearly forgot they will all tell you they earn a grand a week and they have wimin all over and wear checked shirts with baseball caps

----------


## milky01623

> i dont drink hot tea but whats wrong with 2 sugars?
> 
> also (and more importantly) have yall ever had sweet iced tea? if not u HAVE to try it for my sake. ill tell u how to make it. its a Southern US thang. WITH LEMON!


I'm intrigued can I drink this on me diet hulkster and how do you make it I'll try owt once

----------


## milky01623

Nighty night campers

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I'm intrigued can I drink this on me diet hulkster and how do you make it I'll try owt once


have it with a cheat meal.. its to be drank cold in a glass with ice and squeeze a lemon wedge into the full glass and stir it around:

get some iced tea mix - i like luzianne- (i hope yall have that there) and boil the required amt of water (about 1liter) and then add the tea bags .. then let steep for however long it says on the box. then while still hot add *2 cups sugar* and stir in until it dissolves. then pour contents into a gallon tea pitcher and fill about 3/4 the way full with water and stir . then pour in a glass with ice and add lemon wedge suqeezed into the drink! enjoy dude its awesome!

if yall dont have iced tea mix there pm me ur address and ill mail u some from here. SteM the same goes for u dude!  :Wink: 

ps my wife wants me to ask if u can still get a "six pence" and if so will u send her one? (i dont know what that is but assume u do. she went to london awhile back)

----------


## milky01623

> have it with a cheat meal.. its to be drank cold in a glass with ice and squeeze a lemon wedge into the full glass and stir it around:
> 
> get some iced tea mix - i like luzianne- (i hope yall have that there) and boil the required amt of water (about 1liter) and then add the tea bags .. then let steep for however long it says on the box. then while still hot add 2 cups sugar and stir in until it dissolves. then pour contents into a gallon tea pitcher and fill about 3/4 the way full with water and stir . then pour in a glass with ice and add lemon wedge suqeezed into the drink! enjoy dude its awesome!
> 
> if yall dont have iced tea mix there pm me ur address and ill mail u some from here. SteM the same goes for u dude! 
> 
> ps my wife wants me to ask if u can still get a "six pence" and if so will u send her one? (i dont know what that is but assume u do. she went to london awhile back)


We don't have the tea over here so I'll pm you my address or send me you email with you address and I'll get you a sixpence sent over but they're not in circulation anymore but I'm sure my grandfather has one or two

----------


## Back In Black

Ha ha, there's been no 'sixpence' since 1971. How old is she?!?!

----------


## milky01623

> Ha ha, there's been no 'sixpence' since 1971. How old is she?!?!


Dude they went out in feb '71 
I know this as its the month & year I was born my mum has one in a frame lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

> We don't have the tea over here so I'll pm you my address or send me you email with you address and I'll get you a sixpence sent over but they're not in circulation anymore but I'm sure my grandfather has one or two


sounds good. ill get some Luzianne for u. SteM if u want some ill send u some too. its dang good man! we drink it here with meals and just whenever. its a common beverage (but only sweet iced tea in the South, everywhere else it doesnt occur to them to put sugar in it.. dummies! when u go up north and order "sweet tea" they say: " we have iced tea and theres sugar on the table." everyone knows sugar doesnt dissolve in cold liquid!)




> Ha ha, there's been no 'sixpence' since 1971. How old is she?!?!


shes 39.. what is a six pence? we have a six pence pub here in savannah..

----------


## Back In Black

It's a sixpence. They were worth six pennies. Our old currency system was fvcked up man! There used to be 240 pence I a pound and 12 pence in a shilling. A half crown was worth 2 shillings and sixpence. You used to be able to get a farthing too, they were worth a quarter of a penny! Pennies were huge and farthings small, hence a penny farthing bike!

God, I'm bored!(boring?)

----------


## milky01623

> sounds good. ill get some Luzianne for u. SteM if u want some ill send u some too. its dang good man! we drink it here with meals and just whenever. its a common beverage (but only sweet iced tea in the South, everywhere else it doesnt occur to them to put sugar in it.. dummies! when u go up north and order "sweet tea" they say: " we have iced tea and theres sugar on the table." everyone knows sugar doesnt dissolve in cold liquid!)
> 
> shes 39.. what is a six pence? we have a six pence pub here in savannah..


A sixpence is an old coin I think it's an octagon in shape it used to b worth 2 and a half pence I also think it used to be called half a crown it's about the size of a cent
The tea sounds really nice and my family like sweet things lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

> It's a sixpence. They were worth six pennies. Our old currency system was fvcked up man! There used to be 240 pence I a pound and 12 pence in a shilling. A half crown was worth 2 shillings and sixpence. You used to be able to get a farthing too, they were worth a quarter of a penny! Pennies were huge and farthings small, hence a penny farthing bike!
> 
> God, I'm bored!(boring?)


LOL im a bit dizzy after that!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> A sixpence is an old coin I think it's an octagon in shape it used to b worth 2 and a half pence I also think it used to be called half a crown it's about the size of a cent
> The tea sounds really nice and my family like sweet things lol


thatd be funny to think of an english family drinking sweet tea (*with lemon*) because of me  :Smilie:  

also my wife doesnt like the lemon but i have to have it and think it really adds to the flavor!

----------


## milky01623

> thatd be funny to think of an english family drinking sweet tea (with lemon) because of me 
> 
> also my wife doesnt like the lemon but i have to have it and think it really adds to the flavor!


Well 405 my wife can't wait to try it lol
Ok I have some ?'s regarding diet
1 when should I plan a cheat meal
2 I eat s**t loads of salad can ieat things like cucumber peppers & re onions ?

----------


## Back In Black

I have a cheat meal once per week. Keeps my Mrs happy more than anything else.

Not so much on the onions but I like peppers, maybe aim for less red and more yellow!

----------


## milky01623

> I have a cheat meal once per week. Keeps my Mrs happy more than anything else.
> 
> Not so much on the onions but I like peppers, maybe aim for less red and more yellow!


Tbh my first cheat was planned for September lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

i went 5 solid weeks with 100% adherence to my diet. not a bite of anything not on my food list. i believe this will establish ur commitment and make u think harder about ur cheat meal. i think the first 3months i had 4 cheat meals and 2 of em were christmas and thanksgiving (which i know yall dont have but its #2 for food rite under christmas).. 

cheats can slow ur progress. how much depends on.. well .. how much u eat  :Smilie:  i didnt wanna slow my progress! one thing i noticed about the cheat is the little bit of food i got to eat didnt last as long as i wanted it to and i thought about its impact on my weight a lot prior to and afterward.. 

oh bTW my birthday fell 2-3 weeks after i started my diet and i didnt even let my wife bake me a cake!



*(thought id dig this up for u. dated like oct1,2011)

Man i was just tLkn to my wife and telling her that my first cheat meal was oct 30.. And she so calmly said.." u mean ur not gonna get cake for ur birthday?" CRAP!!!!! I forgot.. My bday is 10/17 .. I told her wat U said stem"abs r betr thN cake" and she said .. " he hasnt had my cake!" which the woman can make a dang good cake.. Best ive had.. Not just sayn cuz shes my wife either. Its freakn dddelicious .. And moist and just mmm good.. (sigh) well ill just have to celebrate my 37 bday on oct 30... Boy i tell u it keeps getn beter and betr..* 


LOL...

----------


## --->>405<<---

that reminds me i will be getting cake this year!

----------


## Back In Black

> that reminds me i will be getting cake this year!


And would you change any of it?

----------


## --->>405<<---

not just no but:

*HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

Good morning all GOOD NEWS
I've lost another 3lb I know I said I wasn't going to weigh myself until 4 weeks but I was curious so 8lb in 2 weeks QUALITY
Just done hams quads and back with 20 mins cardio and a 10 min run home
I'm know off to trade in my mtb for a road bike that must spell cardio cardio cardio lol


Your right 405 I'm not gonna do anything different either and the September cheat is the father in laws bday so the meal will probably be steak lol

----------


## Back In Black

Well done mate. If you need any more inspiration there's 2 weeks of Olympics to go!

----------


## milky01623

> Well done mate. If you need any more inspiration there's 2 weeks of Olympics to go!


Dude you and 405 are all the inspiration I need and the thought of a training session with just buzz's me to keep goin so I don't look like a Pratt

----------


## milky01623

> Well done mate. If you need any more inspiration there's 2 weeks of Olympics to go!


Did you see the opening ceremony?

----------


## milky01623

My legs are now like jelly!!!!!!!!
Can't wait for tomorrow shoulders and chest with tri's and bi's

----------


## Back In Black

> Did you see the opening ceremony?


Yeah, loved it. All of it. British eccentricity at its best!

----------


## --->>405<<---

yall gonna attend anything?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Milky. Looks like u have great mentors! BTW, I had to give up my Merlot when I was cutting...seems like a glass or two on the weekend couldn't hurt much! HA!!!

I think most members give up on themselves before they see results in the first week or so. Take pics for yourself to compare later. Trust me, it is amazing how quickly we forget where we came from and the progress made in a few months!

----------


## milky01623

> yall gonna attend anything?


I wanted to goto the diving to watch young Tom but unfortunately couldn't get tickets so no and the prices are somewhat extortionate

----------


## milky01623

> Milky. Looks like u have great mentors! BTW, I had to give up my Merlot when I was cutting...seems like a glass or two on the weekend couldn't hurt much! HA!!!
> 
> I think most members give up on themselves before they see results in the first week or so. Take pics for yourself to compare later. Trust me, it is amazing how quickly we forget where we came from and the progress made in a few months!


Hi ggr 
That's for dropping by yeah seems like I have two really good butt kickers in my corner lol 
I've started already with the photo's but never thought of using them as kind of a journal but kinda like the idea so I think I'll do that lol
Hope you'll drop by more often then you could kick my butt too!!!!!

----------


## milky01623

Morning guys
It's 6:20am on sunday morning and I'm just about to go for a ride on me new road bike (bicycle) then on when I get home my wife's takin me son swimming and then it's gym time chest shoulders and tri's and because I'm doing cardio this morning think I'll do me biceps
Another alcohol free weekend 
I think I'm turning into a fitness monk lol

----------


## milky01623

Attachment 124928

This is me on week 2 can anyone see any difference?

----------


## milky01623

Well tbh what a day!!!!!
6:30 am 15 mile cycle ride (first time out on a road race bike)

2:00 pm 90 mins heavy lifting in the gym

3:35 pm 20 mins run 

And after that I'm shatterd my legs av completely gone and my butt is killing me lol

I know it's worth it as I'm seeing returns already can't wait till the end of 90 days

----------


## --->>405<<---

next time post before pic too silly! 

cute little girl BTW!!  :Wink:

----------


## NE333

Milky good thread, I also stopped drinking alcohol lately for several health related reasons

----------


## milky01623

> next time post before pic too silly!
> 
> cute little girl BTW!!


Cheers it's my daughter didn't realise she was in the pic lol always after the limelight that one haha
What's btw mean
I'll post a pic of me from 2 years ago

----------


## milky01623

> Milky good thread, I also stopped drinking alcohol lately for several health related reasons


Cheers dude welcome to the forum and stick with the no alcohol and drop by whenever

----------


## milky01623

Attachment 124937

Me 2/3 years ago 

Attachment 124938

Me now can you see any changes?

----------


## Back In Black

> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=124937"/>
> 
> Me 2/3 years ago
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=124938"/>
> 
> Me now can you see any changes?


To list your shirt?  :Wink: 

btw= by the way

Hood work mate, that no booze will make awesome changes to your health, full stop. Keep in the wagon!

----------


## milky01623

> To list your shirt? 
> 
> btw= by the way
> 
> Hood work mate, that no booze will make awesome changes to your health, full stop. Keep in the wagon!


To list your shirt??????

Btw = common sense now lol thanks

I never thought I'd be able to do no booze so I just chuffed that I now know I DON'T NEED it lol

Thoughts on cavendish Saturday ?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> To list your shirt??????
> 
> Btw = common sense now lol thanks
> 
> I never thought I'd be able to do no booze so I just chuffed that I now know I DON'T NEED it lol
> 
> *Thoughts on cavendish Saturday ?*


do tell? that when he races? ill have to see if its covered here i hope so..

oh and that was a serious beer belly u had going there dude! good job! keep going!

----------


## milky01623

> do tell? that when he races? ill have to see if its covered here i hope so..
> 
> oh and that was a serious beer belly u had going there dude! good job! keep going!


Basically cavendish was gold medal hands down but the gb team left the chase until the leader was about a minute in front therefore no chance off catching them ended up cav didnt get it :-( 

Told you I was fat lol

----------


## Back In Black

Meant to say LOST your shirt.

Cav and GBR were raped by the other teams not even trying to win cos they knew they couldn't! Hopefully Wiggo and Froome will put it right in the time trial.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi ggr 
> That's for dropping by yeah seems like I have two really good butt kickers in my corner lol 
> I've started already with the photo's but never thought of using them *as kind of a journal* but kinda like the idea so I think I'll do that lol
> Hope you'll drop by more often then you could kick my butt too!!!!!


yess. when I get discouraged becuz of plateaus, I look at them to give me encouragement to NEVER GIVE UP! I also was taking measurement in my journal. neck, upr arms,chest, ribcage, waist, 3 inches below waist, 6 inches blow waist (my booty), upr thighs, calves, and above the knee. Regardless if cutting or bulking, it is better then nothing (I don't own my own set of calipers). I did this weekly with the pics! and weighed on the scale. It was really good advice that was passed onto me by OP on this forum!

----------


## milky01623

> yess. when I get discouraged becuz of plateaus, I look at them to give me encouragement to NEVER GIVE UP! I also was taking measurement in my journal. neck, upr arms,chest, ribcage, waist, 3 inches below waist, 6 inches blow waist (my booty), upr thighs, calves, and above the knee. Regardless if cutting or bulking, it is better then nothing (I don't own my own set of calipers). I did this weekly with the pics! and weighed on the scale. It was really good advice that was passed onto me by OP on this forum!


Thanks for this I'm gonna put this into effect this weekend 
Did you measure every week? I was going to just weigh in and do my bf % every month but as u can see curiosity got the better of me this week lol

----------


## milky01623

6:15am breaky shake in and tbh I feel alive lol
I have lots of sore muscles cos of the beasting I gave myself Sunday 
Kettle bell tonight and maybe a run (if it's not raining)

----------


## milky01623

FASTED cardio
Ok is it what it says as in when I wake I have breaky shake then pre wo drink then heavy lifting however I've recently got a new bike so on Sunday's I get up earlier to go for a ride my question is do I have my shake then ride or just take water with me and have the shake on my return about 60-90 mins later?
Which is fasted cardio?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> fasted cardio
> ok is it what it says as in when i wake i have breaky shake then pre wo drink then heavy lifting however i've recently got a new bike so on sunday's i get up earlier to go for a ride my question is do i have my shake then ride or just take water with me and have the shake on my return about 60-90 mins later?
> Which is fasted cardio?


fasted cardio = get out of bed and put on clothes and start cardio! What i do!

I WOULD LIKE TO NOTE HOWEVER HERE LATELY IVE BEEN DOING CARDIO WITH NO SHIRT AND IN MY UNDERWEAR! lol I FIGURE WHY SWEAT UP A PAIR OF SHORTS???

----------


## milky01623

> fasted cardio = get out of bed and put on clothes and start cardio! What i do!


Ok I get it pmsl

----------


## --->>405<<---

REREAD POST 151 (I ADDED SOMETHING lol)

WHAT IS PMSL??????

----------


## milky01623

> fasted cardio = get out of bed and put on clothes and start cardio! What i do!
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO NOTE HOWEVER HERE LATELY IVE BEEN DOING CARDIO WITH NO SHIRT AND IN MY UNDERWEAR! lol I FIGURE WHY SWEAT UP A PAIR OF SHORTS???


I take it your doing it indoors otherwise you may attract unwanted attention from local law enforcement agencies

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ u are correct sir!

What is pmsl???????????????????/

----------


## milky01623

> ^^ u are correct sir!
> 
> What is pmsl???????????????????/


Pmsl = pissed myself laughing

----------


## --->>405<<---

gotcha thx!

----------


## Back In Black

P1ssing my self laughing!

Milky, do not go out in Derbyshire in your just your duds and plimsolls!

----------


## milky01623

> P1ssing my self laughing!
> 
> Milky, do not go out in Derbyshire in your just your duds and plimsolls!


Why on earth not? The locals may like my budgie smugglers they did in Egypt

----------


## Back In Black

Well, as long as you keep away from south notts (un)dressed like that then its all good!

----------


## milky01623

Attachment 125014

What's wrong with these?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Attachment 125014
> 
> what's wrong with these?


*lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......................... ................*

----------


## milky01623

Attachment 125022

Then again what about Avin a go with these

----------


## --->>405<<---

LOL.. i think i should wear the first ones to the gym u were talking about with the meat heads! LOL...

----------


## milky01623

> LOL.. i think i should wear the first ones to the gym u were talking about with the meat heads! LOL...


Not a bad idea that and then shortly after entering I'll collect my teeth from reception

----------


## milky01623

On a more serious note (if I'm capable of one) should I recalculate tdee because of weight loss and adjust macros and diet accordingly

----------


## --->>405<<---

only if ur LBM changes significantly... thats what ur cals should be based on.

----------


## milky01623

Pinch punch first of the month
No returns
Happy August campers

Have I worked my tdee wrong? I used the calculator in the stickies using overall wieght not lbm....

----------


## milky01623

I have a major problem!!!!!
Ok for about 2 weeks I've been getting very emotional in the mornings which peaked this morning and I broke into tears listening to an interview with a team gb rowers wife......
What's happening to me? 
Do I need trt?
Do I need to see a doctor?
HELP

----------


## milky01623

^^^^^^^ anyone

----------


## milky01623

Well just about to swing my bell and the heavens have opened....... Great:-( 
Good old wiggins Avin a stormer of a year

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I have a major problem!!!!!
> Ok for about 2 weeks *I've been getting very emotional in the mornings* which peaked this morning and I broke into tears listening to an interview with a team gb rowers wife......
> What's happening to me? 
> Do I need trt?
> Do I need to see a doctor?
> HELP


were u wearing those shorts u posted yesterday when u broke into tears? LOL..

----------


## milky01623

> were u wearing those shorts u posted yesterday when u broke into tears? LOL..


Tbh that's not me it's my best mate lol
But seriously why is that happening is it something I should b concerned over as I'm not normally emotional......
Could it b eastrogen?

----------


## --->>405<<---

good question dude. i dont have an answer for u. i know when u cut or diet ur hormones change (i dont understand how or where they change but i know they do). or maybe u just were moved by the show u watched? maybe ur thinking about it too much? 

i doubt itd be estrogen. that should only be an issue if u: a) had a test problem or b) were injecting exogenous test 

but if it persists by all means go to the doc. personally my life is MUCH better since starting TRT. i would not wanna go back!

----------


## milky01623

> good question dude. i dont have an answer for u. i know when u cut or diet ur hormones change (i dont understand how or where they change but i know they do). or maybe u just were moved by the show u watched? maybe ur thinking about it too much?
> 
> i doubt itd be estrogen. that should only be an issue if u: a) had a test problem or b) were injecting exogenous test
> 
> but if it persists by all means go to the doc. personally my life is MUCH better since starting TRT. i would not wanna go back!


I don't think it's any of the above as my libido and a lot off other things aren't what they used to b so maybe a docs appt would b in order 
But as u point out it could just b the cut but why take a chance???????

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I don't think it's any of the above as *my libido and a lot off other things aren't what they used to b* so maybe a docs appt would b in order 
> But as u point out it could just b the cut but why take a chance???????


u dont have an appointment yet??????????????????????????????? get one!  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

Day 17 up at the crack of dawn I've got a feeling it's gonna b a busy day 
1st make appt with doc
2nd unload then load and deliver to finish for about 6pm (day off tomorrow )
3rd goto gym on the way home YIPEE!!!!!!!!!

Workout 2 mins hiiit
5 mins rest
2 mins hiiit 
5 mins rest
2 mins hiiit
5 mins rest
Biceps & abs
Light cardio
What a busy day!!!!!!

----------


## milky01623

Well all done!!!!!
45 mins cardio & appt bkd

----------


## milky01623

Day off work today 
Fasted cardio 30 mins done now off to the docs then gym later this evening for the abs and bi's

----------


## milky01623

Fasted cardio done this morning and it's gym time soon :-)
Bit of an up and down day today mood wise!!!!! 
On the downside doc's didn't go so well but on the up she weighed me and I've lost 1/2kg that's in 5 days :-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Fasted cardio done this morning and it's gym time soon :-)
> Bit of an up and down day today mood wise!!!!! 
> *On the downside doc's didn't go so well* but on the up she weighed me and I've lost 1/2kg that's in 5 days :-)


what happened?

----------


## milky01623

> what happened?


Basically she told me it was the protein shakes??????
So me being me rang to complain & I now have bloods being done.........to check for liver function,cholesterol,thyroid & last but not least testosterone 
Protein shakes are having an effect on my testosterone........WTF

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ she is a doc  :Smilie:  hopefully not a "quack" as SteM calls them! Sounds like she could be  :Wink:  give her a chance though..

----------


## milky01623

^^^^lol 
Saturday am legs,hams & back done
30 mins cardio 
Im looking and feeling better than ever

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ^^^^lol 
> Saturday am legs,hams & back done
> 30 mins cardio 
> *Im looking and feeling better than ever*


give it another 8 weeks and come talk to me!  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

Will do hulkster hahaha

----------


## milky01623

Dang it !!!!!!!
R young un as just come in with a bag of haribo's (candy for my friends over the pond) and I've had a handful :-(
Will this have any effect on my diet???? 
Can't believe I ate them mind you it is the first bit ov sugar I've had in 3 weeks and I haven't had any cheat meals or alcohol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I luv carbs, especially sweet ones and bread ones and merlot ones. The hardest part for me is to STOP after a handful/bite/sip. 

Its the second and third and fourth handful of this sugar when the damage occurs...don't ya think????

----------


## milky01623

> I luv carbs, especially sweet ones and bread ones and merlot ones. The hardest part for me is to STOP after a handful/bite/sip.
> 
> Its the second and third and fourth handful of this sugar when the damage occurs...don't ya think????


I know what you mean but thankfully it was just 1 handful lol

----------


## milky01623

Sunday morning 6:30 am fasted cardio on my bike the app I ran said 
9:13 miles
449 cals burnt 
Av speed 5.3 mph
Max speed 34.2 mph
Total time 33.2 mins
And I didn't even break a sweat....................

I'm a chasing ya my southern American hulkster cyber friend ill soon be 10% at this rate lol

----------


## milky01623

Well that's Sunday over with and another heavy lifting session chest shoulders and tri's :-)
Work at 4:00 am :-(
My first big weigh in an bf calipers next Sunday morning I'll be looking forward to that..............

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey mate just chekn in.. been a busy day for me.. gonna get ready for bed since i have to get up at 0430 and do cardio tomorrow! plus i dont get to eat til 1300!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> My *first big weigh in an bf calipers* next Sunday morning I'll be looking forward to that..............


so you gonna be eating clean all week then!

----------


## milky01623

> hey mate just chekn in.. been a busy day for me.. gonna get ready for bed since i have to get up at 0430 and do cardio tomorrow! plus i dont get to eat til 1300!!!


Nasty I can relate to that early hour 
Man nothin till lunch time you'll do and you'll nail it :-)

----------


## milky01623

> so you gonna be eating clean all week then!


Oh yes ggr mind you I do anyway ;-) well don't we all?

----------


## milky01623

Ok so please help!!!!!!!
Starting stats 
41 yrs old
Tdee 2618
95:4kgs
27% bf

My stats today are 
91:2 kgs
19% bf

My average days splits are 
Cals 2000
P= 230
C= 107
F= 38

Do I need to change anything????
Tdee and age are the Same:-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Ok so please help!!!!!!!
> Starting stats 
> 41 yrs old
> Tdee 2618
> 95:4kgs
> 27% bf
> 
> My stats today are 
> 91:2 kgs
> ...


whats the deal? looks like ur not happy with ur progress?

----------


## milky01623

> whats the deal? looks like ur not happy with ur progress?


No dude nothing like that I just want to stay on top of things as in don't eat too much of the wrong stuff eg protein or carbs or not enough of the right stuff 
But admittedly until I read start weight etc I was kinda down on myself but I think there's other things to factor into my moods aswell
Like I say I am chuffed to av lost 4:2kgs in what 3 weeks

----------


## Back In Black

Keep it the same. It's working. DO NOT drop your cals any lower, if anything, they could go up a hundred or 2.

Keep on it mate.

Btw u have ltd Internet do the next 6 weeks so won't be about much!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Keep it the same. It's working. DO NOT drop your cals any lower, if anything, they could go up a hundred or 2.
> 
> Keep on it mate.
> 
> Btw u have ltd Internet do the next 6 weeks so won't be about much!


Who has ltd internet? U stem? Or milky?

----------


## milky01623

> Who has ltd internet? U stem? Or milky?


It must b stem 405 it'll b because of the house move the providers over here are shocking lol

I'll keep it as it is guys well as you say it's working so why change 

You know I didn't think I'd keep to it but the more I do it the easier it is..... Diet that is lol

----------


## Back In Black

> Who has ltd internet? U stem? Or milky?


Me :Frown: 

Not getting connected for another 6 weeks so am gonna be around here only occasionally!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Me
> 
> Not getting connected for another 6 weeks so am gonna be around here only occasionally!


LOL.. bummer man.. we'll try to hold it down in ur absence  :Smilie:  u can get on here on ur cellphone?

----------


## milky01623

> LOL.. bummer man.. we'll try to hold it down in ur absence  u can get on here on ur cellphone?


Dude I don't think the iPhone has reached Cheltenham he's probably got more chance of getting one now he's in the civilised world ;-)

----------


## Back In Black

> Dude I don't think the iPhone has reached Cheltenham he's probably got more chance of getting one now he's in the civilised world ;-)


Cheeky fvck! I can use my 'mobile' but it's real slow and I only have a small amount of MB's on my contract, else it'll cost me loads. And anytime I can get to a free wifi spot I'll have my 2 year old to contend with!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^^^ dang it bummer dude!

i have a laptop with 5gb and my cellphone which has unlimited data. 

yall englishmen got some catching up to do!  :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

> Cheeky fvck! I can use my 'mobile' but it's real slow and I only have a small amount of MB's on my contract, else it'll cost me loads. And anytime I can get to a free wifi spot I'll have my 2 year old to contend with!!


Cheeky **** I'm only playin lol

----------


## milky01623

> ^^^^ dang it bummer dude!
> 
> i have a laptop with 5gb and my cellphone which has unlimited data.
> 
> yall englishmen got some catching up to do!


I think that you're right there yon southern hulkster friend 

I've found a gym I can use for free on my travels yippee 45 mins cardio here I come

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I think that you're right there yon southern hulkster friend 
> 
> *I've found a gym I can use for free on my travels yippee 45 mins cardio here I come*


lol.................. good deal dude! 

P.S. dont forget ur "cute little boy shorts" LOL..

----------


## milky01623

Just my bloody luck
Gym closed for refurbishment lol
Oh well never mind 30 mins swinging my bell haha at least I've done something 
But I've had to give the cute shorts a miss dang

----------


## milky01623

Just finished for the day & had 20 mins swinging my bell had some good news re trt got an appt on Saturday with a specialist :-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Just finished for the day & had 20 mins swinging my bell had some good news re trt got an appt on Saturday with a specialist :-)


sweet! good luck!

TW i havent forgotten ur sweet iced tea the wife made both brands this weekend (mine and hers) and it was a draw. i just have to light a fire under her butt to get them in the mail!

----------


## milky01623

> sweet! good luck!
> 
> TW i havent forgotten ur sweet iced tea the wife made both brands this weekend (mine and hers) and it was a draw. i just have to light a fire under her butt to get them in the mail!


No worries dude lol
Has the sixpences arrived yet?

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^not yet  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

Got done early today co went to the gym
30 mins elliptical 
15 mins exercise bike

Hey 405 any sixpences yet?????

----------


## --->>405<<---

not yet.. will tell u when they get there..

----------


## milky01623

Sat am 30 mins fasted cardio
Heavy lifting day hams quads & back
I'm now in clinic

----------


## milky01623

Clinic done bw took and all positive sounds from the doc sayin if I haven't got low t he'll b surprised so all in all a good day ;-))

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ good to hear (i suppose)  :Wink:  i was hopn for low test myself by the way  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

> ^^ good to hear (i suppose)  i was hopn for low test myself by the way


Thanks buddy it's cheered me up and I've got a better outlook now lol

Today's the first big weigh in 28 days since the beginning of my 90 days I wanted to do it every 30 but I'm at work Tuesday with no possible means to do it haha
I'm nervous to say the least but I'm hoping for around 90 - 90:5 kilos and with my start weight being at 95:9 or 211 lbs I think it's a possibility 
No fasted cardio this morning as I'm with the trainer to get beasted on my chest shoulders and tris and most importantly get my bf checked.........
I'll report back later

----------


## milky01623

Ok guys heres the results of today's weigh in. 88:9 kilo's :-) :-) a total loss of 6:5 kilo or 16lb in 28 days I did weigh 15 stone 1lb I'm now 13 stone 13lb

But what I don't get is my bf comes out the same!!!!!
Last time. 
Bicep 6 , tricep 7:5 , back 21 , waist 10:5 bf 19:7%

Today 
Bicep 3:5 , tricep 7:5 , back 15 , waist 10 bf 19:7%

As you can see I've reduced in all but one measurement so how come bf is the same!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Can anyone help

----------


## --->>405<<---

are these caliper measurements? i suggest 9 site.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Ok guys heres the results of today's weigh in. *88:9 kilo's :-) :-) a total loss of 6:5 kilo or 16lb in 28 days I did weigh 15 stone 1lb I'm now 13 stone 13lb*


that's alot of kilos in a month, cupcake! (BTW, cupcake is today's word replacing bro hahahaha)

----------


## milky01623

> are these caliper measurements? i suggest 9 site.


Yeah dude calipers but only on 4 sites I think I'll purchase my own and set the wife to work lol

----------


## milky01623

> that's alot of kilos in a month, cupcake! (BTW, cupcake is today's word replacing bro hahahaha)


Yeah it's a lot ggr but what a way to start don't ya think lol 
I like cupcake it's friendly :-)

----------


## milky01623

Feeling a bit down this morning :-(
Looked in the mirror and thought I've lost 16lb and I still have a fat belly :-(
Then I think in still the same bf%

Where's the justice in that?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Feeling a bit down this morning :-(
> Looked in the mirror and thought I've lost 16lb and I still have a fat belly :-(
> Then I think in still the same bf%
> 
> Where's the justice in that?


i seriously doubt ur the same bf%. also the diet ur on was put together by stem. u should be fine  :Smilie: 

who did the caliperds on u?

----------


## milky01623

> i seriously doubt ur the same bf%. also the diet ur on was put together by stem. u should be fine 
> 
> who did the caliperds on u?


No the diet IS brilliant well the results so far are phenominal it's just the bf that's bothering me!!!

The trainer at my gym did the calipers he did it last time

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Ok guys heres the results of today's weigh in. 88:9 kilo's :-) :-) a total loss of 6:5 kilo or 16lb in 28 days I did weigh 15 stone 1lb I'm now 13 stone 13lb
> 
> But what I don't get is my bf comes out the same!!!!!
> Last time. 
> Bicep 6 , tricep 7:5 , back 21 , waist 10:5 bf 19:7%
> 
> Today 
> Bicep 3:5 , tricep 7:5 , back 15 , waist 10 bf 19:7%
> 
> ...


my measurements at 8.3% are:
bicep: 3
tricep: 4
lower back: 11
abs: 9
supraillac: 5
thigh: 6
calf: 4.5
chest: 4
subscapular: 13

last week subscap was 11, thigh 5, calf 4 (before IF)

----------


## milky01623

> my measurements at 8.3% are:
> bicep: 3
> tricep: 4
> lower back: 11
> abs: 9
> supraillac: 5
> thigh: 6
> calf: 4.5
> chest: 4
> ...


Well looking at your numbers for similar areas and with an educated if some what bias guess I'd estimate 15% or thereabouts 
I know I'm carrying a fair bit on my stomach and love handles but I've dropped 6 off my back 3 off my arms & .5 off my waist 

Ok what or where are the following 
Supraillac
Subscap

----------


## --->>405<<---

subscap: diagonal pinch below shoulder blade

supraillac: diagonal pinch kind of on the front of the stomach to the right side ( the line ur stomach makes where it meets ur hips) 

almost a front love handle pinch. look it up online

u could post a pic  :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

> subscap: diagonal pinch below shoulder blade
> 
> supraillac: diagonal pinch kind of on the front of the stomach to the right side ( the line ur stomach makes where it meets ur hips)
> 
> almost a front love handle pinch. look it up online
> 
> u could post a pic


I'll post a pic as soon as I can but being on the road it's not that easy especially when u ask strangers "hiya would you mind taking a pic off me in me pants" lol
I've also purchased my own calipers

----------


## --->>405<<---

if u have an iphone they have an app called ispybot. itll take pics on a timer. $1 US

----------


## milky01623

Cheers for that dude

Ok I've read ont web that "protein" if not used is stored as fat but not just any fat as the mist stubborn to get rid off in other words it stores around the tummy and love handles area
1- is there any truth in this
2- if so with my job( truck driver) should I cut down my own intake say instead of 2:1 pro and oats breakfast shake make it 1:1 and instead off 2 scoops pre bed just 1

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Cheers for that dude
> 
> Ok I've read ont web that "protein" if not used is stored as fat but not just any fat as the mist stubborn to get rid off in other words *it stores around the tummy and love handles area*
> 1- is there any truth in this
> 2- if so with my job( truck driver) should I cut down my own intake say instead of 2:1 pro and oats breakfast shake make it 1:1 and instead off 2 scoops pre bed just 1


1. IMO whoever said that is an idiot. everyone stores fat in difft areas. some people in the gut, some in the hips, thighs, butt. thats ridiculous. 

2. anytime ur body has an abundance of calories whatever isnt discarded as waste or used to do stuff will be stored as fat. from my understanding of the 3 types of macro nutrients the one with the highest propensity to be stored as fat is: fat (surprise), #2 carbs, #3 protein.. 

3. from what ive read thigh, hip fat is the most stubborn. (has to do with alpha receptors and beta receptors and blood flow into the area).

----------


## milky01623

> 1. IMO whoever said that is an idiot. everyone stores fat in difft areas. some people in the gut, some in the hips, thighs, butt. thats ridiculous.
> 
> 2. anytime ur body has an abundance of calories whatever isnt discarded as waste or used to do stuff will be stored as fat. from my understanding of the 3 types of macro nutrients the one with the highest propensity to be stored as fat is: fat (surprise), #2 carbs, #3 protein..
> 
> 3. from what ive read thigh, hip fat is the most stubborn. (has to do with alpha receptors and beta receptors and blood flow into the area).


Yeah that's just the kinda thing I was thinking

----------


## milky01623

20 mins swinging me bell 
405 any six pences yet?

----------


## --->>405<<---

no sixpences as of yet. also i have not mailed the tea LOL. i will get it done by this weeks end! ill try to remember to tell the wife when i get home!

make sure u include the amt of sugar suggested even if u dont think u will like it! and LEMON!! i want u to taste it the way i drink it! (and think its best)

----------


## milky01623

^^^^^^^ will do buddy
Fancied a change this morning for my 9:30 meal 2 so I've just had 2 whole eggs & 4 whites all scrambled yummy

----------


## Back In Black

Good to see you are keeping on it mate. We'll try and get together after my hols mid Sept? I joined Virgin Nottingham for family more than training reasons!

----------


## milky01623

> Good to see you are keeping on it mate. We'll try and get together after my hols mid Sept? I joined Virgin Nottingham for family more than training reasons!


Hey how you doin?
Yeah I'm on it with no plans to come off it as I'm getting some excellent results although I wish the belly fat would go lol
Are u back on the web now? 
How's your cut/bulk going?
I think I know the gym u mean

----------


## milky01623

Attachment 125484

Hey 405 whatcha think?

----------


## --->>405<<---

1. i dont have a "before" shot

2. horrible angle!

3. do u have an iphone? if so spend the dang dollar and get ispybot and be dun with pic probs dude!  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

> 1. i dont have a "before" shot
> 
> 2. horrible angle!
> 
> 3. do u have an iphone? if so spend the dang dollar and get ispybot and be dun with pic probs dude!


Man go into my profile pics they're all there and I've got the app I'm still trying to work it lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Man go into my profile pics they're all there and I've got the app I'm still trying to work it lol


i stink at posting pics ..just never easy for me :/

----------


## gearbox

Send to asiandude he will post it up for you.

----------


## milky01623

Yippeeeee it's Friday

Early dart from work which means a good hour in the gym so I think I'll do biceps and abs also 30-45 mins ellipitical :-)

405 I'll Get some decent pics up later:-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

ok there buddy! get it done in the gym!

----------


## milky01623

Attachment 125549

Today

----------


## milky01623

Attachment 125550

In the beginning 

Attachment 125551

About 2 weeks ago

Can you see any change? Oh dropped anther pound I'm now 13 stone 12 pound :-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

Yeh dude! ur def progressing nicely man! less fat in stomach, chest, love handles.. ur GTG. keep doing what ur doing man it takes some time when u start out cuz u have so much fat to lose and ur body is adjusting. 

good work and keep rolling! wait til u get on TRT!

----------


## bikeral

Looking good milky

----------


## milky01623

> Yeh dude! ur def progressing nicely man! less fat in stomach, chest, love handles.. ur GTG. keep doing what ur doing man it takes some time when u start out cuz u have so much fat to lose and ur body is adjusting.
> 
> good work and keep rolling! wait til u get on TRT!


I only ask as I can't see it lol
All I see is jeans & t shirts are too big!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## milky01623

> Looking good milky


Cheers al 
By the look off your log you travel about more than I do lol

----------


## milky01623

Nearly forgot did my bf earlier with me new calipers duhduhduhduhderderrrrrr
16:7%

----------


## milky01623

Well I'm having a fantastic weekend
Saturday 30 mins fasted cardio then 90 mins lifting quads hams and back 
Leg pressed 400lbs 15 reps pb for me (legs like a baby giraffe now tho)
Sunday 50 mins fasted cardio 14 mile on my road bike then 90 mins lifting shoulders chest and triceps
All in all a good weekend with macros kept in order except for dinner today The wife's doing a traditional Sunday roast........ 
Well maybe not all is lost beef and green veggies it's the gravy that carries all the fat!!!! Lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

sounds like u had a good weekend just stay away from the gravy!  :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

> sounds like u had a good weekend just stay away from the gravy!


I'll try but it's so dang good!!!

I've also signed up for a 90 mile cycle race at the end of sept !!!!!!!!!!! 
I must be crazy the guy who organised it did it in under 4hr yesterday

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Well I'm having a fantastic weekend
> Saturday 30 mins fasted cardio then 90 mins lifting quads hams and back 
> Leg pressed 400lbs 15 reps pb for me (legs like a baby giraffe now tho)
> *Sunday 50 mins fasted cardio 14 mile on my road bike then 90 mins lifting shoulders chest and triceps*All in all a good weekend with macros kept in order except for dinner today The wife's doing a traditional Sunday roast........ 
> Well maybe not all is lost beef and green veggies it's the gravy that carries all the fat!!!! Lol


i like that you did all the workout before you ate the gravy!!! Hahahaha

----------


## milky01623

Morning guys and gals :-)
Im of to the docs for fasted bloods to be done so no food until 9am I'm starving lol

----------


## milky01623

Good evening all nothing to report except I now feel like a pin cushion lol......
All macros in check and today is a rest day

----------


## milky01623

Good morning fellow campers.....
Changed my protein today to on gold standard and reduced from 2:1 pro and oats to 1.5-1/2cup
Well let's start the day....... London here I come

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Good morning fellow campers.....
> Changed my protein today to on gold standard and reduced from 2:1 pro and oats to 1.5-1/2cup
> Well let's start the day....... *London here I come*


sounds fun! wish i could get there that easily!

----------


## milky01623

> sounds fun! wish i could get there that easily!


Trust me you don't lol
Tbh I'd rather be going to the states

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Trust me you don't lol
> Tbh I'd rather be going to the states


the grass is always greenr on the other side!

----------


## milky01623

> the grass is always greenr on the other side!


In this case it really is.........
My wife and I have been talking off emmigrating for about 2 years now....

----------


## --->>405<<---

> In this case it really is.........
> My wife and I have been talking off emmigrating for about 2 years now....


cool.. well if u ever do u will already have one buddy  :Smilie:  u should def be able to get a job driving a truck. theres a fair amt of truck drivers where i live cuz i work at a port here and we're #4 busiest port in the US and the #1 exporter in the US.. 

dont know where u mite be thinking of moving to and i am sure my opinion is biased but i like the southeast US. up north is too cold and very congested and the midwest is also cold/hot/tornadoes plus u have no ocean and the west coast is very expensive .. 

down here the pace is slower and people are slower.. i prefer it  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

I'M SHRINKING 
It's true I'm getting smaller:-|
Yesterday I had to go for new uniform my old size was xl and now it's medium.... Also I had a dr appt so I showerd and got my jeans out off my truck I put on new t shirt fine and then put on my jeans now these jeans I wore 3 months ago and they were tight..... They fell off!!!! But having no more clothes I had to put them on I looked like some kinda snoop dog rapper!!!!
I'm only 40days into my cut I'm thinking maybe just do another 16 days then that would make 8 weeks see where I'm at bf% and then run maintenance for 2-3 weeks then cut again.....
Thoughts pls
Hey 405 my new life begins today lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I'M SHRINKING 
> It's true I'm getting smaller:-|
> Yesterday I had to go for new uniform my old size was xl and now it's medium.... Also I had a dr appt so I showerd and got my jeans out off my truck I put on new t shirt fine and then put on my jeans now these jeans I wore 3 months ago and they were tight..... They fell off!!!! But having no more clothes I had to put them on I looked like some kinda snoop dog rapper!!!!
> I'm only 40days into my cut I'm thinking maybe just do another 16 days then that would make 8 weeks see where I'm at bf% and then *1.run maintenance for 2*-3 weeks then cut again.....
> Thoughts pls
> *2.Hey 405 my new life begins today lol*


1. 2weeks 

2. awesome dude! congrats!  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

> 1. 2weeks
> 
> 2. awesome dude! congrats!


Should I run maintenance worked out at my new weight and use your bmr calcs? I'm asking you cos steM has gone AWOL lol

----------


## milky01623

> Should I run maintenance worked out at my new weight and use your bmr calcs? I'm asking you cos steM has gone AWOL lol


Pls don't think I wouldn't ask u anyway but u always say stem tuned your diet lol
Also can u send me lyles books pls as I can't find the ones stem sent or more to the point it says file empty lol I'll pm you my email thanx 
Have the sixpences turned up yet? If not I'll send some more but this time I'll send them recored delivery

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Pls don't think I wouldn't ask u anyway but u always say stem tuned your diet lol
> Also can u send me lyles books pls as I can't find the ones stem sent or more to the point it says file empty lol I'll pm you my email thanx 
> Have the sixpences turned up yet? If not I'll send some more but this time I'll send them recored delivery


diet is working = keep it as is.. 

ill get my wife to send it to u just pm me ur email

sixpences yes! thx dude! i found out why my wife wanted them. apparently the old marriage saying:

Something old,
something new,
something borrowed,
something blue,
and a *sixpence in her shoe[*1].

she has a friend getting married in november shes gonna give one to and the other is getting saved for our daughter's wedding!  :Smilie: 

as far as askn me or stem if it were me id ask SteM first too!  :Wink: 

P.S. i am gonna get u that tea i promise!

----------


## milky01623

> diet is working = keep it as is..
> 
> ill get my wife to send it to u just pm me ur email
> 
> sixpences yes! thx dude! i found out why my wife wanted them. apparently the old marriage saying:
> 
> Something old,
> something new,
> something borrowed,
> ...


Don't worry about the tea lol 

What I mean is do I adjust caloric intake for my maintenance 2 weeks and use my new weight or just plus 500cals and adjust to 40/40/20

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Don't worry about the tea lol 
> 
> What I mean is do I adjust caloric intake for my maintenance 2 weeks and use my new weight or just plus 500cals and adjust to 40/40/20


1. i am sending u the tea i want to see what u think of it  :Smilie: 

2. calculate ur maintenance cals based on ur stats at that time...

----------


## milky01623

> 1. i am sending u the tea i want to see what u think of it 
> 
> 2. calculate ur maintenance cals based on ur stats at that time...


Right so basically re calculate tdee in 2 weeks when or if I run maintenance

----------


## milky01623

Forgot to mention I broke up for a long weekend off work today it's August bank holiday on Monday so I've had Friday as a holiday as well 
I've been to the gym 
Done back standing wide raises
Wide grip pull downs
Narrow grip vertical row
Wide grip pull ups

Hams 5 sets
Quads seated raises 5 sets
Leg press 4 sets of 15 reps and did the stack (400lbs) 20 reps yes 405 in need to find a new gym with more weight lol

Cardio 20 mins

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Forgot to mention I broke up for a long weekend off work today it's August* bank holiday* on Monday so I've had Friday as a holiday as well 
> I've been to the gym 
> Done back standing wide raises
> Wide grip pull downs
> Narrow grip vertical row
> Wide grip pull ups
> 
> Hams 5 sets
> Quads seated raises 5 sets
> ...


u and stem with those bank holidays and what r u waitn for????????

----------


## milky01623

> u and stem with those bank holidays and what r u waitn for????????


In going today to av a look at the MEATHEADS gym lol

----------


## milky01623

Well I went to the so called "meatheads gym" tbh there's more wieght in my gym so that was a waste if time lol
30 mins fasted cardio done now to take me daughter swimming lessons
Then 90 mins heavy lifting 
Today chest shoulders & tris

----------


## --->>405<<---

how "meat-heady" could they be if they have less weight than what ur lifting now??  :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

> how "meat-heady" could they be if they have less weight than what ur lifting now??


Dude I think it's a mis conception as I think it's more where the gym is situated and the people that use it are ....... How can I say it without sounding rude 
"f*****g idiots that just want to hit people and can't string a sentence together" after seeing it I can honestly say that they are roid abusers that haven't got a clue...........lol
Ah well back to the drawing board and do some more research

----------


## milky01623

Chilled out day today 
Hurt my elbow it's really sore to touch and I can't really grip anything tight........... Anyone any ideas what I've done?
But never fear I think I'll do 20 mins elliptical then my abs and finish with another 30 mins liit

----------


## --->>405<<---

U dont know what u did? Weird..

----------


## milky01623

> U dont know what u did? Weird..


Nope I didn't recall banging it twisting it or anything.............strange lol

----------


## milky01623

Gooooooood morning nutrition forum!!!!!!
Well nothin to report except the elbow seems to be better and I had a momentary relapse of food choices whilst at my best mates I ended up having Chinese food which I know is not the end of the world but means it'll probably b Wednesday before I start burning fat again........ 
Oh I have a bout off gout!!!!
Now I know it's not alcohol induced or red meat as I haven't had either so the only other explanation would be dehydration as I forgot my water on Sunday evening and the gout started Monday..... It feels better now but still sore lol

----------


## milky01623

PROGRESS REPORT
Chest :- my chest feels fuller and more muscular and I've gone from a Xxl to large in size (the wife says my old t shirts now look like dresses on me lol)

Arms :- no change size wise but again more muscular and shape is more defined 

Belly/love handle area :- this is still jelly fied and IS my problem area HELP is needed here so pls jump in with ideas

Waist :- here to I am over the moon with progress I did measure 38.5" I am now 33.5" brilliant

Legs :- these too are more muscular and defined

All in all I am very pleased with my progress but I require a little help in certain area 
1:- my belly fat 
2:- growing in terms of muscle size and volume

Please anyone and everyone jump in 405,gbrice,steM(if your about),I am so close but I'm running out of steam on the belly fat and it's p****ng me off

----------


## --->>405<<---

*you have mail*

----------


## milky01623

> you have mail


Thanx I'll check it out latr but can ANYONE help with getting rid of the belly fat 
As of tomorrow I am halfway I am visibly smaller as nearly everyone who knows me tells me and then asks if I am I'll!!!!!
I now have 1 goal loose my belly and lean out 
Help help help

----------


## --->>405<<---

*what do u think u have been doing this whole time dude!!??!>?!!?!?!?!!!*  :Hmmmm:  :Hmmmm:  :Hmmmm:  :Hmmmm:  :Hmmmm:

----------


## --->>405<<---

*HINT*

the email i sent u that ur gonna *CHECK LATER* has exactly to do with ur above question... ??!?!!?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## milky01623

> HINT
> 
> the email i sent u that ur gonna CHECK LATER has exactly to do with ur above question... ??!?!!?


Ok ok ok lol
I can't open the attachment on me iPad 
I can open it on my lap top but not until Friday when I get home as I don't bring it with me lol
I know it's a pain but pls post it up or pm me with your answers 
I really am sorry dude but I know you'll understand :-) :-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Ok ok ok lol
> I can't open the attachment on me iPad 
> I can open it on my lap top but not until Friday when I get home as I don't bring it with me lol
> *I know it's a pain but pls post it up or pm me with your answers* 
> I really am sorry dude but I know you'll understand :-) :-)


answers to what? how to lose body fat?

----------


## milky01623

> answers to what? how to lose body fat?


Pmsl 
A plan of attack as to removing the wobbly bit around my middle 
What's the best way just carry on or target specific workouts or carb cycle or if???
I'm still pmsl over your reply it sounds like me old man when I was a kid hahaha

----------


## --->>405<<---

LOL.. how bout this dude..

post ur current complete stats and total cals and macros.. (dont worry about food choices at this point)

----------


## milky01623

> LOL.. how bout this dude..
> 
> post ur current complete stats and total cals and macros.. (dont worry about food choices at this point)


I'm still laughing 
My stats as ov today 

H 5'10
W 194lbs
Bf 16%

Cals 2000 average
Pro 250g
Car 150
Fat 30g

These are roughly an average day

I have an image off you dressed as merlin waving a wand saying " fat be gone never to return"
Pmsl

----------


## --->>405<<---

easy fix IMO.

swap 50g carbs for 50g protein

new macros: 60/20/20 pro/carb/fat
300g pro
100g carbs
44g fat

CARDIO: 
am fasted or PWO 45mins 5-6days per week (i prefer am fasted)

carbs complex + green veggies 

eat ur carbs pre workout and post workout only and have green veggies in other meals..

----------


## milky01623

> easy fix IMO.
> 
> swap 50g carbs for 50g protein
> 
> new macros: 60/20/20 pro/carb/fat
> 300g pro
> 100g carbs
> 44g fat
> 
> ...


The diet and macro adjustments are do able 
I have just one question or maybe two

I train am on Saturday and Sunday as theses are the only 2 days im garunteed at home so the pre wo would be a breakfast shake say 1 scoop protein 1 cup of ground oats and I'm trying to source liquid egg whites so 1/2 cup of these would be included would that be ok? I do fasted cardio on both these days before training 

During the week is where things may get complicated lol but I could do this

Mon rest
Tues 45 mins run
Weds 45 mins kettle bell
Thurs rest
Fri 45 ellipitical in gym on my way home
Sat 45 mins fasted then 90 mins lifting
Sun 45 mins fasted then 90 mins lifting

Pre wo tues wed fri 1 cup oats/1scoop pro
Followed by normal pwo meals chicken rice brocoli 

Would that work along with diet?

----------


## --->>405<<---

sat and sunday eat ur breakfast/preworkout meal 1hr before u lift and do ur cardio PWO..

the rest looks fine.. can u not do am fasted cardio when ur working cuz ur on the road? if not dont worry about it just do it when u can. if u do ur cardio in the middle or end of the day try to leave 4hrs between ur last meal and when u do it if u can.. its not a huge but may help  :Smilie:  otherwise just do the best u can.

im assuming ur lifting somewhere in here at least 3days per week..?? hitting all body parts once per week? are u counting the kettle bell as lifting?

on days u lift if u cant leave several (4 or so) hrs between cardio and lifting i suggest lifting first and doing cardio PWO..

----------


## milky01623

> sat and sunday eat ur breakfast/preworkout meal 1hr before u lift and do ur cardio PWO..
> 
> the rest looks fine.. can u not do am fasted cardio when ur working cuz ur on the road? if not dont worry about it just do it when u can. if u do ur cardio in the middle or end of the day try to leave 4hrs between ur last meal and when u do it if u can.. its not a huge but may help  otherwise just do the best u can.
> 
> im assuming ur lifting somewhere in here at least 3days per week..?? hitting all body parts once per week? are u counting the kettle bell as lifting?
> 
> on days u lift if u cant leave several (4 or so) hrs between cardio and lifting i suggest lifting first and doing cardio PWO..


Being away is the biggest problem lol
Fasted am would be hard whilst away so it looks like being a run after I finish the kettle bell I was going to use as cardio as its just a quick 20 min full body wo and have a 5 min rest then repeat it the other option is lift on Friday instead of the ellipitical 

My lifting programme 
Sat back quads hams bis
Sun chest shoulders tris

I could split it into three what's your thoughts ?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Being away is the biggest problem lol
> Fasted am would be hard whilst away so it looks like being a run after I finish the kettle bell I was going to use as cardio as its just a quick 20 min full body wo and have a 5 min rest then repeat it the other option is lift on Friday instead of the ellipitical 
> 
> My lifting programme 
> Sat back quads hams bis
> Sun chest shoulders tris
> 
> I could split it into three what's your thoughts ?


if ur only doing 2 days lifting per week i would def split it into 3 days if u can. i currently do a 3 day split i like a lot. i am doing the split twice per week so as to hit each body part twice per week:

day 1: chest/biceps/abs
day 2: back/triceps/shoulders
day 3: legs/traps

----------


## milky01623

> if ur only doing 2 days lifting per week i would def split it into 3 days if u can. i currently do a 3 day split i like a lot. i am doing the split twice per week so as to hit each body part twice per week:
> 
> day 1: chest/biceps/abs
> day 2: back/triceps/shoulders
> day 3: legs/traps


I like your splits I think what I'll do is re write diet and work out schedule tonite and post it for you to look at 

What exercises for traps as I don't currently do any and would like a nice set of traps

----------


## milky01623

Ok 405 check this out 
MY NEW DIET

Meal 1 shake pro oats 48 33 4.5 390
Meal 2 100g 95/5 beef patys 29 0 8 230
Meal 3 200g chicken potato 60 46 3 399
Meal 4 tuna 2x eggs salad 36 0 10 247
Meal 5 200g chick brocoli ryvita 67 28 4 450
Meal 6 100g chicken 28 0 3 150
Meal 7 pro shake 24 3 1 120

Key:- protein carbs fats calories

Totals pro 292
Carb 86
Fats 34
Calories 1986

There you go what do you think???

Did 45 mins with my bell this am fasted:-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Ok 405 check this out 
> MY NEW DIET
> 
> Meal 1 shake pro oats 48 33 4.5 390
> Meal 2 100g 95/5 beef patys 29 0 8 230
> Meal 3 200g chicken potato 60 46 3 399
> Meal 4 tuna 2x eggs salad 36 0 10 247
> Meal 5 200g chick brocoli ryvita 67 28 4 450
> Meal 6 100g chicken 28 0 3 150
> ...


looks good. throw in some green veggies (will help u poop) i have best results with spinach. dont worry about the carbs that come from the green veggies.

----------


## milky01623

Ok decided to do these w/outs this weekend to see How it goes

Fri. Legs traps abs
Sat. Cheat shoulders tri's
Sun back bi's calfs

20-30 mins low HR cardio post wo all days and am fasted cardio sat & sun 

Comments pls

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i see u are still hard at this! yayyyy

----------


## milky01623

> i see u are still hard at this! yayyyy


Hey ggr how's you ?
Yeah still after the golden goose lol 1/2 way there now just another 45 days lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey ggr how's you ?
> Yeah still after the golden goose lol 1/2 way there now just another 45 days lol


LOL i am chasing my golden goose too  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Ok decided to do these w/outs this weekend to see How it goes
> 
> Fri. Legs traps abs
> Sat. Cheat shoulders tri's
> Sun back bi's calfs
> 
> 20-30 mins low HR cardio post wo all days and am fasted cardio sat & sun 
> 
> Comments pls


looks good dude. i like doing opposite like chest/bi and back shoulders. this way on chest day i get the most out of it cuz my shoulders are fresher as well as my tris. some people prefer to do like bodyparts. i think a 3 day split is better than the 2 day split u were doing cuz u can spend more time per body part  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

Last night did 
Smiths bench shrugs
12 x 50kg
12 x 80kg
12 x 90kg
8 x 110kg
8 x 120kg

Cable shrugs
12 x 50
12 x 50 
12 x 60
8 x 70
8 x 70

Ham machine
50 x 100lb

Leg curls
12 x 50lb
12 x 50lb
10 x 80lb
10 x 100lb
8 x 120 lb

Leg press 
12 x 250lb
12 x 300lb
12 x 360lb
10 x 400lb
25 x 400lb

100 x sit ups whilst holding 10kg plate

20 ellipitical mins moderate hr

All in all a good workout

----------


## Back In Black

Mate you're doing great. I'll not be about for another 2 weeks or so then I'll be back properly!!!

----------


## milky01623

> Mate you're doing great. I'll not be about for another 2 weeks or so then I'll be back properly!!!


Hey dude thanx hope alls well hurry back soon lol

----------


## milky01623

Okey dokey today's workout

Smiths bench flat press
12 @ 50kg
12 @ 80kg
12 @ 100kg
8 @ 110kg
8 @ 120kg

Smiths incline
12 @ 50kg
[email protected] 70kg
8 @ 90kg
8 @ 100kg

Seated cable flys (5 chest level & 5 @ top off head height done alternate as in 1/1 2/2 )
5/5 25lb each side
5/5 35lb es
5/5 45lb es
4/4 55lb es
4/4 60lb es 
Rep out 20lb es 

Shoulder press
10 35kg 
10 40kg
10 45kg
Rep out 45kg 35 reps

Seated side lat raises
12 @ 8kg db repeated 3x

Bent over lat raises seated 
12 @ 8kg db repeated 3x

Kneeling rear delts
12 @ 28kg db
12 @ 30kg db
12 @ 30kg db

Tricep v bar press
20 @ 100
10 @ 140
10 @ 160
10 @ 180
8 @ 200
8 @ 200

Single arm cable
10 @ 45
10 @ 55
10 @ 65
50 @ 25 rep outs

Another rest workout but sadly no cardio

----------


## --->>405<<---

good job milky!  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

> good job milky!


I thank you sir

Today I'll post pics later of halfway through I'll post before and now the now will be front side and back and maybe legs just to see what you guys think of the programme so far

----------


## milky01623

My halfway pics

----------


## --->>405<<---

Awesome dude! Ur slimming down nicely man  :Smilie:  itd be good if from now on u wod include a beginning pic + ur progress pics so people can see the difference. Ive told u this before!!  :Wink: 

Good work! Also include stats and timeline. How long u been cutting? Etc..

IMO a few more weeks (4-6) and u will be ready to cycle carbs. Get ready cuz its a step - up..

----------


## milky01623

Attachment 126099

The very beginning 

Attachment 126100

Diet first week

These are beginning pics I've now been cutting exactly 48 days 
Stats 192lbs
Bf approx 16%
Age 41
Height 5'10"

Start weight 215lbs bf 30% ish

----------


## --->>405<<---

How u feeling?  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

> How u feeling?


Lighter lol
I don't think I've lost anything but I know I have if that makes any sense!!!!!
I'm a little bit p***ed off cus I seem to have stagnated in weight I haven't lost any over the past two weeks and my only explanation is I've put on muscle please help could this be the reason why????? 
Other than this I feel good and alcohol free for 7 weeks :-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

U started trt rite? 

If yes.. Get used to it! That means ur losing fat and gaining muscle!! I stayed at 195lbs for like 2 months!

----------


## milky01623

> U started trt rite?
> 
> If yes.. Get used to it! That means ur losing fat and gaining muscle!! I stayed at 195lbs for like 2 months!


Yeah started gel about 10 days ago so losing fat and gaining muscle is ok by me and staying at his weight isn't so bad especially if it's all gonna be muscle lol ;-)

----------


## milky01623

Mornin all 
Macros all in check and ready for anything lol
I think I may have found a new gym that has what I need

----------


## --->>405<<---

MORNING MATE! nice avi  :Wink: 

a lot of ink back there  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

> MORNING MATE! nice avi 
> 
> a lot of ink back there


Remember steM stereo typical lorry driver lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

Yeh LOL.. He was correct it seems  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

> Yeh LOL.. He was correct it seems


Pmsl careful....

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Pmsl careful....


LOL.. about the tattoos not everything else silly  :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

> LOL.. about the tattoos not everything else silly


I know I know but I WAS how he described them I just had to change and for the better I hope

----------


## Back In Black

Is he in Heaven?

----------


## milky01623

> Is he in Heaven?


Who ????? Waheyy ur back

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I know I know but I WAS how he described them I just had to change and for the better I hope


u seem like a good chap to me!  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

What gym did you join dude?

----------


## milky01623

> What gym did you join dude?


I haven't yet but I'm going to dw on Sunday to have a look
How's your new place?

----------


## Back In Black

Mines ok. Not exactly what I would choose if was just me but it got my Mrs to join and it has a pool so I can take my little girl too. Just a bit pricey for me normally, though hopefully I'll soon be a millionaire shopkeeper, lol!

----------


## milky01623

> Mines ok. Not exactly what I would choose if was just me but it got my Mrs to join and it has a pool so I can take my little girl too. Just a bit pricey for me normally, though hopefully I'll soon be a millionaire shopkeeper, lol!


You got premises yet ?
Hope so I've just got anew wardrobe cos all my old clothes were to big and I need to showcase my new ones and a grand opening would fit the bill perfectly

----------


## Back In Black

There's a unit just come free but it's not for retail use so we need to see if we can get it changed to the right usage.

Besides, when you taste our food you'll be putting that weight back on :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

> There's a unit just come free but it's not for retail use so we need to see if we can get it changed to the right usage.
> 
> Besides, when you taste our food you'll be putting that weight back on


Brown envelope time;-)
I like good tasting food but I'll never put that fat on again and I'm still not drinking unless you call diet coke drinking lol

----------


## Back In Black

Good to hear mate. 

How's the t gel working out for you?

----------


## milky01623

> Good to hear mate.
> 
> How's the t gel working out for you?


Don't really feel any different tbh but the doc says give it a month and have more bloods done to see if I'm secreting it if not then it'll. be intramuscular either test e or nebido
But at least it's getting sorted

----------


## milky01623

Gooooooddd mnmmmooooorrrrrrning forum users!!!!
Well tbh I've done no cardio up till now this week don't know why I guess I just don't feel like it mind you tho starting work at 5am and finishing at 9pm doesn't help I think this combined with trt and a low low mood is all part of it 
Well it's Friday so when I'm finished it's straight to the gym for lifting and 30 mins cardio btw I've re done my w/out programme I'll post it later

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Gooooooddd mnmmmooooorrrrrrning forum users!!!!
> Well tbh I've done no cardio up till now this week don't know why I guess I just don't feel like it mind you tho *starting work at 5am and finishing at 9pm* doesn't help I think this combined with trt and a low low mood is all part of it 
> Well it's Friday so when I'm finished it's straight to the gym for lifting and 30 mins cardio btw I've re done my w/out programme I'll post it later


crazy work hours...hard to do much more than eat and sleep on those hours!

----------


## milky01623

> crazy work hours...hard to do much more than eat and sleep on those hours!


Lol I know but it's our busy time period as over here the new registrations are out so the whole industry goes mad and wants their cars deliverd ASAP so us lorry drivers barely get time for anything

----------


## --->>405<<---

Morning mate!

New program?

Do tell.

----------


## milky01623

Ok chaps here it is 
Last night (Friday)
Traps & Legs & triceps

TRAPS cable shrugs 
5 sets & 2 warm ups then rep out 
LEGS leg press
8 sets of 6 reps light to heavy last set 400lbs and repped out 
TRICEPS v bar press & single arm cables
V bar 5 sets & 2 warm ups light to heavy
Single arm heavy to light 5 sets each arm 25-50 reps
ABS weighted sit ups 100

TODAY Chest and Shoulders

CHEST 
Db flat press 
[email protected] db
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] rep out set

Bb incline press
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected] rep out set

Flat flys db
[email protected] db
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] rep out set

SHOULDERS

Shoulder press smiths bench
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] rep out set

Seated side lats 4 sets 15 reps 8lb db
Bent over side lats 4 sets 15 reps 8lb db
Kneeling rear delts
[email protected] db
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] rep out set

Well that was today's workout as you can see I've dedicated a day to chest and shoulders and included rep out sets and I've really enjoyed today my chest feels fuller and so do my shoulders 

Any feedback feel free

----------


## stpete

> Ok chaps here it is 
> Last night (Friday)
> Traps & Legs & triceps
> 
> TRAPS cable shrugs 
> 5 sets & 2 warm ups then rep out *I would also go heavy w/bb and db every other workout.*
> LEGS leg press
> 8 sets of 6 reps light to heavy last set 400lbs and repped out 
> TRICEPS v bar press & single arm cables
> ...





Everything looks good, Milky. I'm going to keep checking this out!!

Good Times!!

----------


## milky01623

^^^^^^ thanx for the input stpete below is today's epic work out

Back and Biceps

Back 

Wide pull downs
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
Rep out set [email protected]

Upright vertical row
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
6[email protected]
Rep out set [email protected]

biceps

Standing iso hammer curls ( I think that's what these are called I followed a link in the techniques forum)
15 each arm @ 6lb db
12 ea @ 8
10 ea @ 10
8 ea @ 14
6 ea @ 18
Rep out set 20 each arm @ 10lb db

Seated iso hammer curls (same as above)
[email protected] each arm
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
Rep out set 20 each arm @ 10lb db

20 mins moderate cardio 

Another good session in the gym 
The reason I'm not going massively heavy on my biceps is I'm carrying an injury on my left elbow and tbh I haven't got a clue what it is or what I've done so I'd rather stay in a comfort zone and do more reps than have to have 6 weeks off

Please give feed back 
Cheers me dears milky

----------


## milky01623

Morning folks 
Monday what a day lol 
Today is rest day and a good thing too as my chest,bicep and calves are sore as xxxx something must b working right. 
Forgot to mention I did 8 sets of 6 seated calf rises yesterday aswell

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^looks pretty good to me milky. im no expert in the workout dept  :Wink: 

i would try to do chins instead of lat pulldowns some of the time if u can and eventually hope to be able to do weighted chins (what i do).. assuming u cant do weighted chins now.

i like the barbell bent over row

id try to throw in some deads when u can as well..

----------


## --->>405<<---

well milky where u at man?

----------


## milky01623

> well milky where u at man?


In here man lol
Nice to know I'm missed
Nothing much to report really apart from cardio during the week is now me power walking around car compounds loading lol
Mind you this does take between 60 & 90 mins and is twice a day 
Diet and macros are on track ( I've lowerd cals slightly by only using 1 scoop of protein instead of 2 in my breakfast and bedtime shakes)
Oh nearly forgot I'm being put on nebido for trt :-)

----------


## Back In Black

Are you self administering your nebido? What dosage you on?

----------


## milky01623

> Are you self administering your nebido? What dosage you on?


I don't know if I am or not yet and not sure on doseages but I think it's 4 ml shots first 2 are 6 weeks apart and then every 8-12 weeks 
I'm waiting for a call to get my appt but spoke to dr and explained that I don't think the gel is working and the impractcalies of it in my job and we agreed nebido is the way to go also I've just got an appt with an endo on the nhs so fingers crossed they may take over my treatment 

Anyway how's the business coming on?
I see your killing it in the gym again
Man you're so gonna destroy me when we have our session btw when are we?

----------


## Back In Black

4ml is 1g of test an I've read you only get 4-5 shots per year.

Mate, I'm struggling big time in the gym with my weights and my stamina, so we can train whenever you like. I'm pretty much free all the time, during the day at least! You're the working man, let me know when's good for you!

----------


## milky01623

There's nothing to stop a boost every now and again ;-)
Dude what about Sunday? Pm me

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey there buddy. nebido.. cool. better than gel!  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

> hey there buddy. nebido.. cool. better than gel!


I'm hoping so lol
Friday tomorrow and that means home & gym 
Yippee fed up with feeling like I'm not doing anything

----------


## milky01623

20 mins fasted cardio? Check
Legs,traps,&tri's fri night? Check

Legs squats
50 kg - 12 reps
70 kg - 10
90 kg - 8
110 - 6
50 rep out

Traps smiths bench shrugs
30kg - 20 reps
50 - 15
100 10
130 8
170 6
100 rep out

Tri's
V bar push down
25-100 lb
12-150
10-170
10-180
8-200
8-200
100 rep out

Skulls 20kg bb 
4 x 15 reps

Single arm cables
65lb x 10
50 x 15
40 x 20
30x 25
25 x 40
20 x 60 rep outs all each arm

Followed by 20 mins moderate ellipitical 
100 weighted sit ups

Today will be back biceps & calves
Tomorrow is chest and shoulders day

----------


## Back In Black

No hamstring work? Twice as many sets for triceps as for quads? Only 30 mins fasted cardio?

Think we may have a cheeky look at your workout tomorrow matey.

----------


## milky01623

Yes today is the day yoda comes ta town...........
Well yesterday I did back,bi's & calves and 30 mins moderate ellipitical a good w/out but tbh I don't feel motivated as before......
Weighed myself and I'm still in the 193/4 bracket so I'm a little deflated :-/
Oh well really looking forward to today onwards & upwards :-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Yes today is the day yoda comes ta town...........
> Well yesterday I did back,bi's & calves and 30 mins moderate ellipitical a good w/out but tbh I don't feel motivated as before......
> Weighed myself and *I'm still in the 193/4 bracket so I'm a little deflated* :-/
> Oh well really looking forward to today onwards & upwards :-)


the scale doesnt mean jack dude! ur on test now too rite? i stayed at 195lbs for 2 months when i first cut and started the test. my bf% kept dropping.

u hitting 

2000cals
300g pro
100g carbs
44g fat

----------


## milky01623

> the scale doesnt mean jack dude! ur on test now too rite? i stayed at 195lbs for 2 months when i first cut and started the test. my bf% kept dropping.
> 
> u hitting
> 
> 2000cals
> 300g pro
> 100g carbs
> 44g fat


Yeah man I'm following my diet and macros and I can see changes in my appearance so I'm kinda thinking that 190/195 will be my weight which I may add isn't bad so long as my bf hovers at 8-10% which at the mo is around 14%

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Yes today is the day yoda comes ta town...........
> Well yesterday I did back,bi's & calves and 30 mins moderate ellipitical a good w/out but tbh I don't feel motivated as before......
> *Weighed myself and I'm still in the 193/4 bracket so I'm a little deflated :-/*
> Oh well really looking forward to today onwards & upwards :-)





> Yeah man I'm following my diet and macros and* I can see changes in my appearance* so I'm kinda thinking that 190/195 will be my weight which I may add isn't bad so long as my bf hovers at 8-10% which at the mo is around 14%


well whats with the girly whining then?  :Chairshot:  :Hmmmm:

----------


## milky01623

> well whats with the girly whining then?


Don't talk to me about whining when you've got your ding a ling swinging about like a baby holding an apple ;-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Don't talk to me about whining when you've got your ding a ling swinging about like a baby holding an apple ;-)


 :Smilie:  not much i can say bout tat one LOL..

----------


## Back In Black

Milky, you look a lot lighter in real life! If you hit 190 at 8% you'll be beastly!

----------


## milky01623

> Milky, you look a lot lighter in real life! If you hit 190 at 8% you'll be beastly!


Thanks and your alot stronger than me lol
You had me keep saying you weren't as strong and your lean already I'm still carrying fat lol
But thanx it gives me a boost and a goal
Thanks for a really good workout :-)

----------


## --->>405<<---

so yall finally workd out together? cool..

----------


## milky01623

> so yall finally workd out together? cool..


Yep finally managed it now all we need is the final part and the three stooges will be complete lol
Harry & lorry are here were just waitin for mo to arrive from the states

----------


## milky01623

Well I hate Monday's 
Up at 3:30am and my chest is ache ing thanks steM 
I've totted up and including today I have 25 days of my cut left I'm doing good (I think) but this last bit is a ball ache lol
I'm starting to crave all sorts of foods eg chocolate,Chinese food,& good old English fish n chips 
I don't rightly know where I'm at bf wise so I'll wait till the end for that lol but I would guess at around 14%
I trained with steM yesterday so I'm sure he'll put me right on the bf%

----------


## Back In Black

Sore chest? See mate, it's about quality not quantity. If it makes you feel better mines a little tender too!

BF? Post a pic mate, I only saw your arms and legs. Oh, and not one in the buffty like 405 :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

> Sore chest? See mate, it's about quality not quantity. If it makes you feel better mines a little tender too!
> 
> BF? Post a pic mate, I only saw your arms and legs. Oh, and not one in the buffty like 405


I'll try but it proves difficult whilst away so most probably Saturday before I get harpooned ;-)

I'm glad it's not just me haha

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Sore chest? See mate, it's about quality not quantity. If it makes you feel better mines a little tender too!
> 
> BF? Post a pic mate, I only saw your arms and legs. Oh, and *not one in the buffty like 405*


LOL.. funny guy..

----------


## milky01623

Well it's midweek and I'm stuck in London......
So no gym or cardio I feel so lazy!!!!!!!
Btw London is full of idiots that can't drive!!! So my stress levels have esculated lol
Anyone any ideas for cardio or exercises I can do in the cab

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ good luck with that one dude!  :Smilie:  just do cardio when u r dun drivn for the day..

----------


## GirlyGymRat

squeeze buttocks, squeeze stomach. but go for a run after work so you can get rid of the stress!

----------


## milky01623

> squeeze buttocks, squeeze stomach. but go for a run after work so you can get rid of the stress!


Lol
Squeeze buttocks " I sometimes have no choice with this one when I need a toilet and I'm sat in a jam " 
I ran after when I parked up in the summer but we're in our busy period so it's start at 5am and finish when it's dark at 9pm and tbh by then I'm whacked and tired so I guess I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place
Thanx anyway ggr I'll take it all on board :-)

----------


## milky01623

Ok day 70
Last night did legs & triceps (day 69)
Today ........
6:00 am - 45 mins fasted cardio
8:00 am - take daughter swimming
10:00 am - 1st nebido shot 
10:30 am - hobbling about due to pip
4:30 pm - w/out chest & shoulders
6:00 pm return
8:00 father in laws party

So with the party and having been on diet for 70 days and only 2 cheat meals I've decided to have a cheat day!!!!!
This started at dinner with a child's fish and chips meal then 3 ginger bread men and I shall be having an Indian meal later 
I feel I've earnt this day off lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

70 days already huh! good job dude!

----------


## bikeral

Great job mate. Enjoy the meal.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

enjoy your cheat meal. we all got to "live" alittle!  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

Just to let you all know I really enjoyed the Indian food last night but I now feel FAT!!!!!!
No probs though back to the diet tomorrow as I'm having chicken casserole today for my post w/o meal lol
Today is back & biceps & I think 30 mins hard cardio lol

----------


## Back In Black

Good lad. Just wait til my shop opens, we do awesome curries!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Good lad. Just wait til my shop opens, we do awesome curries!


i need to learn how to make curry stuff. heard it was good but never had..

----------


## Back In Black

> i need to learn how to make curry stuff. heard it was good but never had..


Nah, a proper curry contains lots of fat, normally lots of ghee (clarified butter)!!! Nice though! You like spicy?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Nah, a *proper curry contains lots of fat, normally lots of ghee (clarified butter)*!!! Nice though! You like spicy?


LOVE spicy everything!!

no wonder its supposedly bad for u i never investigated it..

----------


## Back In Black

I'll drop you a cheeky little healthy(ish) recipe for a nice ruby soon!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I'll drop you a cheeky little healthy(ish) recipe for a nice ruby soon!


sounds good!  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

^^^^^dont forget fatty!!!!!!!

----------


## milky01623

Yesterday in fact all of my last 3 w/outs I've gone slower with more definite movements this combined with controlling the weight used seems to be working well as this morning I'm aching in places I never knew existed lol

I'm hungry again!!!!!!

----------


## Back In Black

How's your weight at the minute mate? Dropping?

----------


## milky01623

> How's your weight at the minute mate? Dropping?


Stabilised I think I haven't weighed for a while so I will Saturday but I've definitely dropped fat but from everywhere apart from the mid section lol

----------


## Back In Black

> Stabilised I think I haven't weighed for a while so I will Saturday but I've definitely dropped fat but from everywhere apart from the mid section lol


How'd you get on at the clinic Saturday?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Stabilised I think I haven't weighed for a while so I will Saturday but I've definitely dropped fat but from everywhere apart from the mid section lol


as long as u continue to drop fat (even if not from the midsection but elsewhere) id keep rolling. the good news for guys like u and i (that are not SteM who can cut to single digit bf% eating 150g carbs per day) is we can cycle carbs. this will be ur next step IMO once u stall completely or slow down more than u would like. i can help u with this!  :Smilie:  dont fret there buddy!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Stabilised I think I haven't weighed for a while so I will Saturday but* I've definitely dropped fat* *but from everywhere apart from the mid section lol*


dropping fat is the key here! oh, i would advise against eating the curry.

----------


## milky01623

Hi guys how y'all doin?

Bf % guesstimates pls as I've had 3 conflicting readings this weekend 

Attachment 127198

Pic one Saturday 

Attachment 127199

Pic two Saturday 

Attachment 127200

The start just for you 405

----------


## --->>405<<---

15% ish give or take. would be better if u could get a pic with both ur hands down by ur side  :Smilie:  and next time include an original pic + the last time u took pics + ur new pic...

----------


## milky01623

> 15% ish give or take. would be better if u could get a pic with both ur hands down by ur side  and next time include an original pic + the last time u took pics + ur new pic...


Your so wanting lol

----------


## Back In Black

And get a pic with some downlighting on you.

Nice gut, that was bigger than 405's ever was!

----------


## --->>405<<---

*alright MILKY dont get slack now that ur no longer fat! rite now is the time u should be increasing ur intensity and considering modifications dude! where u at?????????????*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ what he says  :Big Grin:

----------


## Back In Black

Funny, ever since u trained with him he updates his log as much as I do.

He can be seen much more in other parts of the forum!

----------


## milky01623

Hi guys I'm still here my diet is up on Saturday and I'm really pleased with my results so far but with Christmas around the corner and my trt kicking in I've decided that I'm gonna try and pack on a bit of lbm the only thing is like a complete idiot I entered the unofficial bulk classic in the lounge hahah
God knows what I was thinking when I did that!!!!! 
So when I start which incidentally is nov 1st ill get a new thread going but meantime over the weekend ill post before and after pics for all to see and comment 
And guys thanx for all your help but I'm afraid I'm gonna need it again as I've never bulked.......

Hey ggr saw your pics in the lounge 
Your one hell of a tidy looking bird as e say in the uk 

See y'all soon
Milky

----------


## milky01623

Pics tomorrow

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Pics tomorrow


well be here!

----------


## milky01623

Attachment 127702

Hmmm breakfast

----------


## Back In Black

It looks like what my cat just did on the grass!

----------


## digsy1983

> It looks like what my cat just did on the grass!


How bigs ya cat? sorry to tell ya stem, that's a lion. DON'T FEED THE KITTY!!

----------


## milky01623

You boys crack me up lmfao

That's my first attempt at gb's pancakes only I didn't have vanilla protein so I compromised with chocolate

----------


## --->>405<<---

> You boys crack me up lmfao
> 
> That's my first attempt at gb's pancakes only I didn't have vanilla protein so I compromised with chocolate


have u tried the oatmeal blueberry pancakes?

where that pic?  :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

Attachment 127717

The start

Attachment 127718

2 weeks in

Attachment 127719

The middle

Attachment 127720

Today

Well there you go bf estimate anyone 
So that's 90 days
Start 225lb end 194lb
Not bad for an over 40 lol

----------


## Back In Black

Mate, can you get a pic outside tomorrow? The natural lighting will help get a better idea. As it stands you MAY be as low as 16% but maybe a point or 2 higher. Can we see the back to.

On the plus side, I reckon you were 35% at the start so its a hell a change. Especially like that you got new pants and didn't get naked like some of the exhibitionists about here  :Wink:

----------


## MR-FQ320

Awesome progress man, especially from that first picture, tbh my bf% guesses are not that good so I say between 15-20%

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Mate, can you get a pic outside tomorrow? The natural lighting will help get a better idea. As it stands you MAY be as low as 16% but maybe a point or 2 higher. Can we see the back to.
> 
> On the plus side, I reckon you were 35% at the start so its a hell a change. Especially like that you got new pants and *didn't get naked like some of the exhibitionists about here*


x2! dont u hate those guys? what idiots! LOL..

----------


## bikeral

Looking good milk. Nice knickers.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## milky01623

Thanx guys 

steM ill get some outdoor pics tomorrow and Sunday is back and biceps day so it should look full lol

----------


## milky01623

Attachment 128385

This is me now

Attachment 128386

This was 3 months ago

What dyall think?
Bf ?

----------


## digsy1983

Excellent progress man in only 3 month!

----------


## milky01623

> Excellent progress man in only 3 month!


Yeah well I think maybe a little over 3 months but I started the thread when I started the cut 
Thanks for the compliment :-)

----------


## krugerr

Fantastic progress buddy! Just read most of this thread this morning. 

Krugerr

----------


## milky01623

> Fantastic progress buddy! Just read most of this thread this morning.
> 
> Krugerr


Thanks man much appreciated

----------


## digsy1983

> Yeah well I think maybe a little over 3 months but I started the thread when I started the cut 
> Thanks for the compliment :-)


Credit where credits due!

----------


## --->>405<<---

coming along nicely milky! where the hell u been man?!?  :Wink:

----------


## milky01623

Thanks 405

I've been around mostly slumming it in the lounge getting ready for the bulk classic which I have foolishly entered lol

----------


## bikeral

Looking good milky.

----------


## milky01623

Thanks al but I have a feeling I'm gonna get fat again for a while lol

----------

